# feldgrind



## Neill

Looks like the next knock grinder is in testing. Looks a bit like a porlex.


__
http://instagr.am/p/uLSqjyAykE/


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't think that was ever going to make out into the wild.


----------



## Neill

Doesn't look like it has the adjustment knob on top. Wonder what the mechanism is like.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If it's in the Porelx league will be fairly basic - will be interesting to see if it has ceramic as opposed to steel burrs.


----------



## Daren

The handle looks a little bit wonky?


----------



## Neill

Daren said:


> The handle looks a little bit wonky?


A bit like a porlex. Guess it's not screwed on with the adjustment knob like the hausgrind so probably had some play.


----------



## DavidBondy

I think I'll stick with my Rosco Mini!!


----------



## Neill

DavidBondy said:


> I think I'll stick with my Rosco Mini!!


I'm guessing there'll be a small price difference though.


----------



## fatboyslim

feldgrind is going to have metal burrs and its going to be awesome!


----------



## Neill

Few pics appearing on Instagram but If you look at the comments on this one he drops some details, sounds promising. £90, more than I thought it might be but from the description it sounds like a portable hausgrind so likely worth it.


__
http://instagr.am/p/uwWJkjAyqv/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

See Peter is at Cup North - look forward to checking out the Feldgrind there.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> See Peter is at Cup North - look forward to checking out the Feldgrind there.


I look forward to your report then!


----------



## jeebsy

Very high price point - must be pretty special


----------



## funinacup

Tis.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Managed to get hands on a Felgrind at the MbyK stall at Cup North. It's smaller (obviously) than the Hausgrind but not by that much. It's all aluminium which has allowed subtle design differences to the Hausgrind without compromising the grinder's integrity. Side by side to the all alu Hausgrind, it's lighter - would guess by around a third? Internally, the all alu frame has allowed the removal of the top brace. The adjustment dial is now enclosed in a neat little window so no need to make a reference marker as on the Hausgrind. Biggest plus - Feldgrind shares same burr set as Hausgrind. In action, grinding was smooth and effortless. Price will be around £90 which makes it quite a bit cheaper than its big brother. Reckon it will be a success.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Managed to get hands on a Felgrind at the MbyK stall at Cup North. It's smaller (obviously) than the Hausgrind but not by that much. It's all aluminium which has allowed subtle design differences to the Hausgrind without compromising the grinder's integrity. Side by side to the all alu Hausgrind, it's lighter - would guess by around a third? Internally, the all alu frame has allowed the removal of the top brace. The adjustment dial is now enclosed in a neat little window so no need to make a reference marker as on the Hausgrind. Biggest plus - Feldgrind shares same burr set as Hausgrind. In action, grinding was smooth and effortless. Price will be around £90 which makes it quite a bit cheaper than its big brother. Reckon it will be a success.


Certainly sounds like an interesting option. Didn't realise the burr set was the same. Tempted by one for travel/work.


----------



## Daren

It won't fit neatly into an Aeropress then


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Certainly sounds like an interesting option. Didn't realise the burr set was the same. Tempted by one for travel/work.


Unlike its big brother, Feldgrind's handle is designed to be removed when travelling. Has a rubber belt around the body which the handle slips into - neat and effective.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> It won't fit neatly into an Aeropress then


No, but the Aeropress might fit into the Feldgrind


----------



## Orangertange

Typical just ordered the other one, how many grams of beans can you fit in it (about)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Would say the Hausgrind's capacity is around 60grms and the Feldgrind coming in at 40-50grms.


----------



## Orangertange

Cheers still pelenty enough space for brewed then, mm what's the finish like, and will the handle fly off like the porlex?

maybe it's worth emailing peter see if he'll swap the order

hahaha


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Being designed as a travel grinder, Feldgrind's handle isn't held in place by a screw so it's the same as the Porlex - just slips on. Shouldn't think this is problematic - providing your technique is right! Peter put me straight on Saturday. Was holding the grinder into my body - wrong. Counter-intuitively, you hold it away from your body slightly lower than hip level.


----------



## Glenn

I too grabbed and played with one whilst chatting to Peter yesterday

I was impressed. It's a lovely grinder which felt solid.

Rumour has it you will be able to order it in a number of colours too!

The good news is MBK is expanding so hopefully you will get quicker responses and Peter is gearing up production to cater for anticipated demand.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Geordie Boy

At £90 it looks like a good price point as well IMO. I've had so many comments about how good my hausgrind looks and works but they seem to be put off when I tell them the price. Will be interesting whether they'd be interested in something sub that psychologically £100 barrier


----------



## teaeff

I picked up one of these at Cup North, with the view of replacing my Encore. The build quality feels excellent, and I have been impressed with the results (with aeropress) so far. I'm going to try it out with cold brew, clever dripper and maybe v60 at the weekend.

The consistency and level of fines seems to be noticeably better than the Encore, which is what I was hoping for. The lack of lid doesn't seem to be a huge issue either.

If anyone has any questions, let me know!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Didn't know Peter was selling those Feldgrinds at Cup North - thought they were just for display. You must be one of the first to get one - lucky you


----------



## teaeff

I do feel lucky! I had a go with it on the Saturday and gunned straight for the stand on the Sunday morning.


----------



## lajos88

The Systemic Kid said:


> Would say the Hausgrind's capacity is around 60grms and the Feldgrind coming in at 40-50grms.


Here is an info about the Feldgrind from Peter's instagram comment:

38mm tool steel burrs; anodized, spiral linished two part aluminium body; two sets sealed shaft bearings; anodized, machined, solid alu burr core/shaft brace; stainless steel shaft and adjustment mech; enamel settings dial, thumbwheel stepless adjustment; stainless steel crank arm; anodized alu handle (on sealed bearings); rubber grip/arm-retaining bands;

So capacity is 36g


----------



## lajos88

I've ordered one today, as it is available via web store. Will see when it arrives







, hopefully before Christmas.


----------



## jbviau

There's a nice unboxing thread on HB now, just fyi: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/madebyknock-feldgrind-t32934.html


----------



## TheEspressoNistic

Nice to see the Hausgrind getting a smaller agile sidekick that still keeps that nice 38mm steel conical burrset


----------



## teaeff

Here is a brief update with my experience so far with the Feldgrind:

Pros:

Very consistent

Much quicker than the Hario Mini Mill

Very solid

Cons:

Nothing really, but the lack of a cover means that the occasional fragment flies out of the opening; however, this may be down to my less than smooth technique.

I have tried it with Aeropress, v60 and Clever Dripper and it performs well with all of them. I also made some immersion cold brew, which allowed me to inspect the very consistent grind once the layers had settled.

Approximate settings I have used are (in rotations from fully closed i.e. "0", although I have found it doesn't close more than the first "2")

1 + 6/12 to 8/12 - Aeropress (medium/fine?)

2 - V60 (medium?)

3 - Clever (coarse)

I am still getting a feel for grind sizes, but that is what I have got pretty good results with so far.

For loading beans I have found the easiest solution is to just use my hands and funnel them in at one side; however, the aeropress funnel is the same width so can be held in place to aid this process. It doesn't fit inside though, so if anyone finds a better solution I would be interested to hear it.


----------



## aFiercePancake

I have to say that, when compared to my Hausgrind, the Feldgrind... Oh, hold on. I still haven't received my Hausgrind. Never mind.


----------



## Bob_McBob

I'm interested to know the actual practical capacity of the Feldgrind with beans at either end of the size spectrum. What does 36 g represent?

I'm pretty tempted to grab a Feldgrind. The Hausgrind is lovely, but the long non-removable handle makes it a bit less appealing since I primarily use a hand grinder for travel. The Lido 2 is quite a heavy beast by comparison.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Feldgrind has the same burr set as the Hausgrind so, in terms of grind quality and consistency, there should be no difference.


----------



## Liam

The Feldgrind appears to be back in stock, 20 builds up for grabs.

Managed to get myself one


----------



## lajos88

I paid one on 10th of November (web store). An email with a confirmation of shipping came yesterday (18th). I'm looking forward to receive it soon, maybe on Friday or begging of the next week, usual delivery from UK to Slovakia is about 5 working days.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Any update on shipping times or initial owner experiences?


----------



## lajos88

Not received yet







. I hope a mail service will be able to deliver it this week. I can't complain about MBK, as the grinder was shipped (well, at least I got mail from paypal with shippment confirmation) exactly one week after the payment.


----------



## Bob_McBob

__
http://instagr.am/p/vgYJ9YgykV/

Looks like a few people from the first batch have received their grinders already. Oddly enough Peter seems to be much more responsive on Instagram than anywhere else.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Has anyone in the second batch got a shipping notice yet? The third batch will apparently be up by the end of the week.


----------



## fatboyslim

Any update on this? When will next batch be available on website? Tried to contact Peter but no response.

Looking to get one in time for Christmas.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've posted on the other thread , feedback on HB a,so suggest that people are still waiting for order form 3-4 weeks ago currently


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> Any update on this? When will next batch be available on website? Tried to contact Peter but no response.
> 
> Looking to get one in time for Christmas.


 It's why I got a Lido2 from Coffee Hit - as a present for my daughter and guaranteed for Christmas (rather than, 'I have bought you a feldgrind. Here's a picture of it to be going on with. It might be in the post at some point.' Daughter: What setting should I put the picture on to grind for my V60?' Me: 'A good question. Someone on the forum will know.')


----------



## lajos88

lajos88 said:


> Not received yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope a mail service will be able to deliver it this week. I can't complain about MBK, as the grinder was shipped (well, at least I got mail from paypal with shippment confirmation) exactly one week after the payment.


My Feldgrind arrived today. Hurray. There was a problem with the original shipment, so the first tracking number I got from paypal was useless. Peter emailed me a new tracking number on the 3rd of December with explanation of the problem: "the delivery service chosen was rejected by the Post Office I used as it doesn't deliver to Slovakia", grinder waited at a Post Office for his action to solve the problem, on the 3rd of December was re-shipped and with the new tracking number.

I've had about 200g of old coffee so I used it for starting to break in. I have to say grinding with Feldgrind is a pure joy, an easy task comparing to my old Porlex mini. Quality of grinding is almost incomparable, so consistent grinding, that makes no sense to compare







.

Having Porlex mini, I've used a rubber from it (well, it was never used on Porlex, took it from cupboard







) to tweak Feldgrind. The handle doesn't touch the body - avoiding scratches


----------



## teaeff

lajos88 said:


> My Feldgrind arrived today. Hurray. There was a problem with the original shipment, so the first tracking number I got from paypal was useless. Peter emailed me a new tracking number on the 3rd of December with explanation of the problem: "the delivery service chosen was rejected by the Post Office I used as it doesn't deliver to Slovakia", grinder waited at a Post Office for his action to solve the problem, on the 3rd of December was re-shipped and with the new tracking number.
> 
> I've had about 200g of old coffee so I used it for starting to break in. I have to say grinding with Feldgrind is a pure joy, an easy task comparing to my old Porlex mini. Quality of grinding is almost incomparable, so consistent grinding, that makes no sense to compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Having Porlex mini, I've used a rubber from it (well, it was never used on Porlex, took it from cupboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to tweak Feldgrind. The handle doesn't touch the body - avoiding scratches
> 
> View attachment 10649
> View attachment 10650


This is absolute genius! I immediately copied this idea. Plus, I went to tap the top on on the surface to knock the grounds adhering to the bottom of the grind unit so the extra rubberised area is good for that too.

Has anyone had any joy in sourcing/making a lid? I am getting a fair few sharps being propelled from the opening, which can be a little annoying.


----------



## lajos88

I just cut a thin lid of a piece of plastic I had, works fine


----------



## Beanosaurus

New Feldgrind out now!


----------



## fede_luppi

Thanks! Just ordered..


----------



## Mrboots2u

they will be gone at the LCF

I think this is his model now , build stock for events and a few shops ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> they will be gone at the LCF
> 
> I think this is his model now , build stock for events and a few shops ...


...and a few internet orders hopefully Me included.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> ...and a few internet orders hopefully Me included.


If its in stock should be ok

Good luck and fingers crossed..


----------



## fede_luppi

Apparently they have withdrawn from LCF due to family bereavement and they are selling them online instead


----------



## Mrboots2u

fede_luppi said:


> Apparently they have withdrawn from LCF due to family bereavement and they are selling them online instead


Ah ok that explains the huge amount of stock built then


----------



## lajos88

Nice black beauty with a lid


----------



## NickdeBug

they didn't hang around!


----------



## Doozerless

I left the feldgrind hanging for too long in my cart. Looks like I'll have to wait for walnut hausgrind...


----------



## lajos88

yes, all Feldgrinds are gone ..... Again only quick and lucky ones are happy...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Blink and they were gone.


----------



## fede_luppi

*madebyknock*: First 10 feldgrinds up now. More to follow over the weekend.


----------



## lajos88

hmm, question is which weekend ...


----------



## DoubleShot

lajos88 said:


> hmm, question is which weekend ...


"

please note: we will be releasing these in small batches over the weekend of the 1-4 may. stock will be topped up across the weekend."

But by all means take that with a large pinch of salt if you wish!


----------



## BRYHER

Hi, No salt required here, just ordered Feldgrind last night or was that early this morning! Love the new look, hope some of the wrinkles from V1 have gone.

To note as I bought mine there were no more showing, moments later 3 appeard, so everyone keep looking you may be lucky.

Good luck all Michael


----------



## BRYHER

Just seen a bit of a rant from Orphan Espresso here post #74. http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/madebyknock-feldgrind-t32934-70.html .

I wonder if Peter MBK could think of another name to use instead of popper stopper !!!!!!!

I have it LID


----------



## fede_luppi

5 walnut Hausgrind grinders available right now! http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p20/hausgrind_black_anodized_aluminium__%2F_walnut.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid

BRYHER said:


> Just seen a bit of a rant from Orphan Espresso here post #74. http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/madebyknock-feldgrind-t32934-70.html .
> 
> I wonder if Peter MBK could think of another name to use instead of popper stopper !!!!!!!
> 
> I have it LID ��


Thought that was funny. Mods closed the thread.


----------



## Doozerless

Just bagged one of the walnuts.


----------



## fede_luppi

Doozerless said:


> Just bagged one of the walnuts.


Congrats! I like some of these babies go to forum members


----------



## c_squared

I got one of the walnut hausgrinds as well. I think I have anyway.


----------



## Doozerless

Still showing two more in stock.


----------



## BRYHER

What about HOPPER TOPPER, I hope Peter is taking note, I might win a prize, Hausgrinder perhaps in exotic olive wood with beautifull figuring and knots.

MICHAEL AWAKES FROM HIS DREAM STATE ABRUPTLY


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Couldn't help myself... I bagged the last walnut one showing in stock at the mo. Let's see! I hope it will be an improvement on the Porlex, and it will be interesting to taste test it alongside my colleagues Lido 2.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lido 2 is a beast - weighs half as much again as Hausgrind.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Definitely agree: Lido 2 is too big for me to grip with my stubby little bear paws. I'm hoping the Hausgrind will be a bit easier for me to manage!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hausgrind and Lido 2 side by side.


----------



## Beanosaurus

As a matter of comparison (in terms of grind speed only) has anyone experience of the Feld/Haus vs The Rhino?

Presumably, the 38mm conics chomp through beans?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bigger the burrs, the more resistance so, in that respect the Haus/Felgrind will require more effort. That said, the much longer arm reduces the effort required.


----------



## DoubleShot

@The Systemic Kid

Having owned and used some of these hand grinders you might be well placed to answer this, if you take out the portability factor, what are the benefits of spending £100 to £150 on a hand grinder for brewed over purchasing a second hand electric grinder such as a Sage Pro? Will the grind quality of Feldgrind/Hausgrind be better suited to brewed methods such as an Aeropress or Clever Coffee Dripper?

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hausgrind/Felgrind/Lido 2 comparisons:

*Hausgrind:*

250mm tall; weighs 1150grms; 38mm conical burrs

Not feasible to remove handle on regular basis, e.g. for travelling as there is an O ring that sits between the retaining nut (which doubles as the adjustment knob) and handle and is difficult to remove and liable to damage if forced off with the handle.

Easy to adjust grind setting - doesn't drift.

Lower collection chamber is push fit on to main body with an O ring to create a tight fit. O ring can slacken over time meaning lower chamber can work loose.

*Felgrind:*

170-180mm tall; weighs 600grms; 38mm conical burrs. Handle is not secured by a retaining nut so it's similar to a Porlex handle. Upside is you can remove the handle for travel purposes. Downside - the handle, potentially, more likely to slip off during grinding.

*Lido 2:*

300mm tall; 1570grms; 48mm conical burrs. Handle is not designed to be removed for travel purposes. On Lido 3, handle collapses for travel. Downside - collection chamber is glass so more prone to breakage if dropped or treated roughly. On Lido 3 it's plastic.

Grind adjustment is little more fiddly than on Hausgrind. You back off a locking collar to set the burr ring and then screw down the locking collar to prevent drift. OE caution against over-tightening the locking collar and jamming it. Not had that problem...so far. Grind collection chamber is screw fit on to main body which is just as well being glass.

Have put Hausgrind and Lido 2 through paces but not Felgrind. No reason to believe the Felgrind will perform significantly different to Hausgrind given design similarities - use of same bearings etc.

Both Lido 2 and Hausgrind are extremely competent grinders and can achieve excellent results for brew methods and espresso. Both are extremely well made and a joy to use. In beauty stakes, for me, the Hausgrind wins. Have had a walnut and all aluminium - both stunning to look at and very tactile. The Lido 2 is made of plastic and diecast metal - pleasing to the eye but not in same way as Hausgrind. Felgrind looks like the all alu Hausgrind so I am expecting it to look drop dead gorgeous.

When travelling around the UK, I will take the Lido 2 as size and weight isn't an issue. When travelling by plane will take the Felgrind.

Where the three grinders score over an electric, when travelling is: lack of mess - zero retention - plus you get a free workout when grinding for espresso.


----------



## 4085

Patrick, if you could only have one, would you go Lido 2/3or Hausgrind?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Groan - knew someone was going to ask that question. Thanks David


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Patrick, if you could only have one, would you go Lido 2/3or Hausgrind?


Can't I have all three?


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Groan - knew someone was going to ask that question. Thanks David


My pleasure, whats the answer then.....I want a grinder for occasional use for brewed, liking the hand grinder approaches I can hide it when not in use. It is not going to leave the house......so, come on and get off the fence!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Are you taking price into account? Bear in mind the Lido 2 is £140.00 delivered; Hausgrind (all alu) £150.00 delivered and the Felgrind is £90.00 delivered.

Pretty compelling argument, on price, to go for the Felgrind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Getting back on track....??? All three grinders are exceptionally competent. How you would decide which is best for you depends on factors such as price, weight, size, aesthetics, function etc.


----------



## 4085

ashes to ashes........expect me to come bursting through the door with my bellbottoms on at any moment singing Slade songs.......whats wrong with a bit of sexism every now and then....


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Getting back on track....??? All three grinders are exceptionally competent. How you would decide which is best for you depends on factors such as price, weight, size, aesthetics, function etc.


Patrick, I banish you back to the fence........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Patrick, I banish you back to the fence........


I've got a Lido 2 and a Felgrind on the way. If I could justify it - would have kept the Hausgrind too.


----------



## 4085

there are some Feldgrinds on his site now


----------



## Dallah

Face facts; if you want to be sure you will have the grinder anytime before the next frost, plump for one of the Lido.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Want to bet a fiver mine arrives before that?


----------



## MWJB

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bigger the burrs, the more resistance so, in that respect the Haus/Felgrind will require more effort. That said, the much longer arm reduces the effort required.


Aren't the Haus/Feld/Rhino/Lido1 burrs about the same size? The steel burrs are more aggressive than the ceramic Rhino burrs.


----------



## Beanosaurus

MWJB said:


> Aren't the Haus/Feld/Rhino/Lido1 burrs about the same size? The steel burrs are more aggressive than the ceramic Rhino burrs.


This is what I'm thinking.

CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP


----------



## Doozerless

Another batch of walnuts is available.


----------



## Bob_McBob

I'm interested to see when the latest batch actually ships. There are still plenty of complaints about lack of communication and delivery on Instagram and Facebook. Some poor sod ordered a grinder back in October and still hasn't received it.


----------



## Doozerless

The proof of the pudding...

They've staggered the sales this weekend so their online system didn't crash. I also took the plunge on another item that was in stock. If these don't ship within a reasonable period of time I'd imagine that there'll be pretty serious online backlash.


----------



## Steve7

Since they appeared last week, has here been any this weekend?

i have looked every hour every day and seen none since the few end of the week.

Any slipped through since Saturday?! Having lived on their website this weekend I would be furious if they had!


----------



## Bob_McBob

I didn't see any posted since Saturday.


----------



## Steve7

So much for being released in small lots over 1 to 4th may.

annoying waste of my time looking.


----------



## DoubleShot

Read posts #63 & #64.

Part of why I haven't ordered anything from these guys is how hit & miss it seems to be with how long you'll be waiting for the item to arrive, if it arrives at all!


----------



## Doozerless

*walnut hausgrind *

*
25 available released in small batches of 5 over the whole of the of the weekend 1-4 may*

*
*



*
black anodized aluminium hausgrind*

*
50 expected to be available in 3rd week of may 2015.*

*
*

Taken from their website. There were a number of batches released over the weekend at irregular times.

*
*


----------



## Steve7

This is a feldgrind thread

I don't care about hausgrinds. I am talking about what is says on the feldgrind page. Which is the same, and batches over the last three days.

Or not!


----------



## fede_luppi

Steve7 said:


> This is a feldgrind thread
> 
> I don't care about hausgrinds. I am talking about what is says on the feldgrind page. Which is the same, and lots over the last three days.
> 
> Or not!


+1

Or what it's worse, people talking about how great Lido2 is, and trying to make us feel stupid because we just ordered a Felgrind. The Felgrind is 35% cheaper than the Lido2, let's see who laughs last...


----------



## Dallah

Maybe off track, but is MBK a hobby for these guys? Surely with the very limited volume they could not be making enough in turnover to make it a full time, paying the bills sort of company.


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> +1
> 
> Or what it's worse, people talking about how great Lido2 is, and trying to make us feel stupid because we just ordered a Felgrind. The Felgrind is 35% cheaper than the Lido2, let's see who laughs last...


I'd guess the Lido2 buyers are principally wanting a grinder, rather than trying to make anyone feel stupid. If it's in stock at CoffeeHit you can have it in your hand the next day, hopefully the current Feldgrind orders will be expedited promptly too. There are significant differences between the Lido2 & Feldgrind that make a direct price comparison moot.


----------



## fede_luppi

Delivery status Sent


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ditto.


----------



## c_squared

Do you get an e mail to say when it's been sent or how do you guys know?


----------



## fede_luppi

c_squared said:


> Do you get an e mail to say when it's been sent or how do you guys know?


Paypal email


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Comes via PayPal.


----------



## jeebsy

He doesn't take PayPal any more though eh?


----------



## c_squared

jeebsy said:


> He doesn't take PayPal any more though eh?


Good point. I didn't have the option of a PayPal checkout.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> He doesn't take PayPal any more though eh?


Seems Peter does.


----------



## Doozerless

I placed an order using the full site that was paypal-less but another order placed on the mobile site was paypal.


----------



## BRYHER

Hm ....just looked at my email, I have 4 pay pal confirmations with the same transaction number!

States sent, whoa wayhay. FELDGRIND in black 1.1 expected.

Michael


----------



## 4085

I paid via Paypal. Had the automatic system email a few days ago, but nothing since. Will just sit and wait quietly!


----------



## Steve7

BRYHER said:


> Hm ....just looked at my email, I have 4 pay pal confirmations with the same transaction number!
> 
> States sent, whoa wayhay. FELDGRIND in black 1.1 expected.
> 
> Michael


was this ordered end of last week?

still no sign of stock since...


----------



## BRYHER

4 days ago post no 64 on this thread ...PayPal via his web site


----------



## fede_luppi

While I wait for mine, please some info from current felgring owners&#8230;Which setting do you use for Aeropress?


----------



## Steve7

If anyone changes their mind on one, let me know please.

Having spent Thursday chairing an all day meeting, and having looked every day since January, I was proper angry to miss them.

And more angry having checked at least hourly since Thursday based on the mad notion that when their web page says stock topped up over 1st to 4th it means more stock...

I am almost giving up looking after five months of it.


----------



## BRYHER

Second that, what settings. I take it the burrs will be the same?

And the thread stuff!


----------



## BRYHER

Steve7 if I get 4 by mistake I'll try to forward one to you and sort it with Peter....Don't hold your breath though

Michael


----------



## Steve7

I won't hold my breath as its one per household.

Not that I trust a word the web page says. But thanks!!

For balance, my hausgrind for home use was here in days after payment end of last year. I need a work grinder now!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Delivered this morning.

















Very happy bunny.


----------



## fede_luppi

Lucky you!







I should have had mine delivered to the office!


----------



## fede_luppi

Let us know your first impressions&#8230;and setting!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mine's just arrived too!

Looking forward to my lunch break Aeropress.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First impressions.

Holds around 30-35grms of beans. Really easy to adjust the grind with the central adjustment knob. Tried grinding at one, two and three full revolutions of the dial.









Around one full revolution will put you in ballpark espresso territory; two in V60; three in Chemex/cafitiere. Noticeably more effort as you get into espresso territory as would be expected. Guess this will get easier when burrs settle down. Crank handle doesn't seem to come off easily while grinding which is a plus. The 'popper stopper' is a great idea - prevents pop corning.

When you pick up the Felgrind, you're immediately struck by its weight - or lack of it. Coming in at 600grms it feels lighter than you expect it to. It's also quite petite and slim at 50mm. Crank handle length is only very marginally shorter than its big brother the Haus. This means the effort needed to grind is on a par with the Haus. Knob on the crank handle is a fair bit smaller than on the Haus but easy to grip while grinding. The burr shaft assembly design is great - no wobble at all. Pretty sure it has two bearings in it. Talking of bearings, the crank handle has bearings in it too just like the Haus. This attention to detail is just one of the things that makes the Felgrind, like its big brother, a real quality product.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excellent that these are arriving timely , nice first impression Patrick

Have you made any brews or spro yet ?


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Delivered this morning.
> 
> View attachment 13813
> View attachment 13814
> 
> 
> View attachment 13815
> 
> 
> Very happy bunny.


Good stuff. When did you order yours Patrick and did you receive any emails to say it was on its way or did it just surprise you?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Left my Aeropress papers at home.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Good stuff. When did you order yours Patrick and did you receive any emails to say it was on its way or did it just surprise you?


Thursday or Friday last week? Got an email via PayPal yesterday saying it was on its way.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent that these are arriving timely , nice first impression Patrick
> 
> Have you made any brews or spro yet ?


Tried it on a Cona - will try V60 later. Will bring it down to the Rave day for people to have a butchers.


----------



## Steve7

Interested to know of the settings correspond to the hausgrind. They do have the same internals so hoping I can rely on the same settings, ball park, switching between the two.

If I ever own both!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Salvation via cafetière!

Went a full 3 turns out from locked and the grind quality was fine Aeropress.

It also annihilated the beans very quickly, dead impressed!


----------



## BRYHER

Arrived lunchtime, compared to my Porlex mini , WELL ERRR you can't really.

First impressions Porlex 1 turn out gives my Aeropress a good grind.

Feldgrind 1 turn out ( expected the same! ) tougher than I expected to turn, but thats because it made smoooth powdery espresso type grind.

2 Turns awesome smooth progressive grind, very satisfying, leaving me with fine salt/sand grind.

We/I need a reference list of setting for different brews.

Thanks for all the posters above who have pictures up.

Michael


----------



## Steve7

I started this for the hausgrind, and it has long since drifted into obscurity.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20835-Hausgrind-settings-thread&highlight=Hausgrind

The settings may be similar as the grinder is internally the same


----------



## BRYHER

Steve7, ONLY ONE ARRVED! sorry

Michael


----------



## Steve7

I guessed.

Thanks anyway. I keep looking. Think my luck ran out the day I hit on the hausgrinds last year just as they went live.


----------



## DoubleShot

@The System Kid

In your opinion, upto £100, is this the best bang for your buck hand grinder currently available?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve7

Why do you think I want one so badly after buying the hausgrind! I'd say yes, based on the fact it is the same but lighter, so I can vouch for the quality of the internals.

i will probably get another hausgrind too, but as I am all over with work at the moment I need something portable.

I don't even bother with my rocky for brewed now, as these things are easier to dial and grind less the arm action!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DoubleShot said:


> @The System Kid
> 
> In your opinion, upto £100, is this the best bang for your buck hand grinder currently available?
> 
> Thanks.


IMO, unreservedly, yes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

In fairness, haven't tried grinders such as Zassenhaus. That said, the Felgrind is so portable. Can't see how it could be bettered.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks. I am tempted by a feldgrind (black probably), I must say...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## DoubleShot

Apart from all the important stuff like grind quality, size, weight etc, probably the two things that are swaying me most are...the numbering on the dial (a lot of other hand grinders don't have this and that has put me off) plus the fact it's under a tonne (circa £150 seems a tad rich for some other hand grinders imo, not even sure how much I'll use one?!)


----------



## Daren

TSK - having owned both Felgrind and Hausgrind, do you think the Hausgrind warrants the extra expense?


----------



## Kyle548

The knock grinders use MC2 burrs don't they?

At least I recall there was a popular handgrinder that does...

Just to muddy things a little - there are zassenhaus on Amazon for £60 at the moment. Not sure how they compare, really, by some accounts very good for espresso, by others not too reliable.

They are stepless though and come in box, knee and travel varieties.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> TSK - having owned both Felgrind and Hausgrind, do you think the Hausgrind warrants the extra expense?


Hausgrind has greater bean capacity. It is also taller and wider - latter might suit owners with bigger hands (mine are dainty and petite). At £40-£50 less than the Hausgrind, the Felgrind is probably the savvy buy for most prospective owners.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kyle548 said:


> The knock grinders use MC2 burrs don't they?
> 
> At least I recall there was a popular handgrinder that does...
> 
> Just to muddy things a little - there are zassenhaus on Amazon for £60 at the moment. Not sure how they compare, really, by some accounts very good for espresso, by others not too reliable.
> 
> They are stepless though and come in box, knee and travel varieties.


The Zass is better than the rhino ( ive used both )

Zass - Lacks a dial for adjustment mechs

Knock is better in the cup than the zass


----------



## DoubleShot

Zassenhaus Panama was down to £57.47 a day or two ago on Amazon (was going to post it in the deals section) but it's since gone up, just over £61 last time I checked.

Possibly a good purchase for someone not looking to spend circa £90 for a felgrind?

I have not used one but Boots says they're good and he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Zassenhaus Panama was down to £57.47 a day or two ago on Amazon (was going to post it in the deals section) but it's since gone up, just over £61 last time I checked.
> 
> Possibly a good purchase for someone not looking to spend circa £90 for a felgrind?
> 
> I have not used one but Boots says they're good and he knows what he's talking about.


Good is subjective

The zass is more consistent grind wise than a rhino for sure...but they are twice the price. ..

The haus makes a better cup again is twice to three times the price of a zass.

As for me knowing what im on about...debateable . Just happen to have used the grinders in question


----------



## jbviau

I've got an original feldgrind and would be interested to hear more about any updates. For example, Peter told me he'd managed to make the base cup fit better, i.e. no wiggle. True?


----------



## Bob_McBob

I'd also like to know how tightly the lid fits. Does it have a gasket to hold it in place?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jbviau said:


> I've got an original feldgrind and would be interested to hear more about any updates. For example, Peter told me he'd managed to make the base cup fit better, i.e. no wiggle. True?


Base cup fits snugly but does wiggle a bit during grinding.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bob_McBob said:


> I'd also like to know how tightly the lid fits. Does it have a gasket to hold it in place?


Popper stopper lid fits snugly - no gasket.


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Popper stopper lid fits snugly - no gasket.


Mine was a touch loose but easily rectified with a thin 5mm sliver of black electrical tape.

Also I've noticed the dial can be popped off and re-aligned to your preference, I've put my 0 set point to be perpendicularly aligned with the flat edge of the shaft's handle nut.

Super impressed with the build quality of the Feldgrind - it'll be passed down the generations!


----------



## BRYHER

Beanosaurus said:


> Mine was a touch loose but easily rectified with a thin 5mm sliver of black electrical tape.
> 
> Also I've noticed the dial can be popped off and re-aligned to your preference, I've put my 0 set point to be perpendicularly aligned with the flat edge of the shaft's handle nut.
> 
> Super impressed with the build quality of the Feldgrind - it'll be passed down the generations!


Would love to re set my dial to 0 as it is at 2 at the moment, would be no problem to rest when it all settles down later.

How on earth did you get it off, I am reluctant to start attacking it until I know how easy it is.

Thanks Michael


----------



## fede_luppi

BRYHER said:


> Would love to re set my dial to 0 as it is at 2 at the moment, would be no problem to rest when it all settles down later.
> 
> How on earth did you get it off, I am reluctant to start attacking it until I know how easy it is.
> 
> Thanks Michael


Same thing here, set at 2, and trying to figure out how to pop it off


----------



## fede_luppi

2.5 turns was a bit too coarse for my low temperature AP method. Will try 2 next time. Anyway&#8230;I delighted!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

BRYHER said:


> Would love to re set my dial to 0 as it is at 2 at the moment, would be no problem to rest when it all settles down later.
> 
> How on earth did you get it off, I am reluctant to start attacking it until I know how easy it is.
> 
> Thanks Michael


Er used my fingernail...

It may be stuck on with some light adhesive, a pin may help but don't go and bugger it up and blame it on that Beanosaurus from the coffee forum!


----------



## lajos88

fede_luppi said:


> 2.5 turns was a bit too coarse for my low temperature AP method. Will try 2 next time. Anyway&#8230;I delighted!!


I use 1.6 - 1.8 (based on coffee used) for AP brews (temp. about 85 Celsius)


----------



## 4085

Just had a paypal update regarding delivery. Apparently mine has no delivery company or tracking, but has been sent.....refreshing!


----------



## Bob_McBob

The new version is a nicely polished update to an already very nice grinder. The catch cup fit is definitely tighter, though certainly nowhere near as solid as the threaded jars on the LIDO grinders. The popper stopper fit is fine, but not snug enough to stay put with the grinder upside down. It sits about 6.5mm inside the body, which does reduce the hopper capacity slightly when it's used; in practice the difference is small since you lose beans if the hopper is full to the brim anyway. It's made out of the same plastic as the catch cup bottom, and unfortunately it won't fit the v1 pictured without turning out the centre hole a little bit more. The new knob has a rougher texture and spins more freely, but the latter isn't noticeable during grinding. The handle fit is machined slightly tighter than the v1, but again it makes no obvious difference during grinding. It's worth noting only one rubber sleeve part is included with the new version. The Porlex rubber sleeve is a great addition to the Feldgrind and I really think Peter should look into adding something similar.

The internal mechanical design appears to be identical. That's slightly annoying in that nothing has been done to address my biggest annoyance with the grinder: when you load up the hopper for two cups, the bean column invariably gets stuck above the crossbar half way through grinding, which necessitates shaking the grinder to dislodge it. That's easier with the lid, though. The anodized finish may make a difference here, but I haven't had a chance to grind for two cups yet, so I'll report back when I know more.

I took a few family photos before posting my v1 off to its new owner.


----------



## Bob_McBob

My first cup was very slightly overextracted but still very tasty. I'll be drinking a lot of coffee in the new few days since I'm also testing the LIDO 3. The LIDO grinders are great, especially if you're grinding for a crowd. I was grinding 400g/day for my family for a couple weeks at Christmas, and it was absolutely miserable weighing out several lots of beans and filling the hopper over and over again compared to doing it all in one go with the LIDO 2 the previous visit. The Feldgrind is amazingly tiny and perfect for lightweight travel without a big checked bag. I absolutely love the solid grind adjustment mechanism compared to the LIDO locking rings. The Feldgrind is probably the best value hand grinder on the market right now.


----------



## fede_luppi

Setting and brew method you used?


----------



## jeebsy

Bob_McBob said:


> The popper stopper fit is fine, but not snug enough to stay put with the grinder upside down.


USeless for astronauts and vampires then

Good write up, cheers for the pics too


----------



## Beanosaurus

Good shout on the Porlex Rubber Sleeve, Bob.

Will have to get one.


----------



## Steve7

Got one on my hausgrind near the join for no other reason that I use it as a surface to knock the two halves against to free the stuck grinds.

Bit of protection as I tap the metal halves together to knock out the last bits.


----------



## BRYHER

Settings, only ground maybe 10 X 20g of beans went to tight on the burrs which has been @ 2, this time went to 1 and although tight would turn easily with just a little resistance, so perhaps [email protected] the start quickly settles to 0 Zero.


----------



## BRYHER

Or put more simply:- The burrs are setting nearer Zero than when they arrived (at 2 ).


----------



## teaeff

Just thought I would chime in here to say that I have been very happy with my Feldgrind mk1, and have been using it most days since last November. One thing I didn't consider is how much faster it is to use than a Hario Mini Mill or Porlex: obvious really when you consider the burr size, but as a bit of a novice I hadn't really considered it. The minimal retention is great too, I don't generally bother weighing anything post-grind.

The dial on my is fully closed at 0, and the settings I have been using recently are:

Aeropress - 1.8

v60 - 1.12

Going to have a go at french press (and maybe Chemex) soon, what kind of settings do people usually use with that?

Hope to be able to get a lid for it soon; my makeshift lid doesn't exactly compliment to find workmanship.


----------



## MWJB

teaeff said:


> One thing I didn't consider is how much faster it is to use than a Hario Mini Mill or Porlex: obvious really when you consider the burr size, but as a bit of a novice I hadn't really considered it.


The burrs are about the same size as Hario, Porlex & Rhino, however they are much more aggressive &, as you say, grind much faster.


----------



## teaeff

MWJB said:


> The burrs are about the same size as Hario, Porlex & Rhino, however they are much more aggressive &, as you say, grind much faster.


Wow I'm not sure how I got it into my head that they were larger, strange.

It really is a massive difference in my opinion, I had to use my old porlex the other day and it was much less satisfying to use.


----------



## MWJB

teaeff said:


> Wow I'm not sure how I got it into my head that they were larger, strange.
> 
> It really is a massive difference in my opinion, I had to use my old porlex the other day and it was much less satisfying to use.


For sure, Porlex makes doses over 20g a real chore, but the burrs in the MBK & Lido1 grinders can chomp through 2 or 3 times that in no time (relatively speaking), they have a wider opening at the prebreaker, feed beans through quicker & demolish them faster, with a more consistent & better coarse grind, but without being bigger. The ceramic burrs in the more common hand grinders take less effort, but many, many more turns.


----------



## DavidBondy

What's the availability like from MBK? I was thinking of buying a Porlex for a family member but the Feldgrind looks a better bet - if I can get hold of one!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Need to keep an eye on MBK's website for production updates, David.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Need to keep an eye on MBK's website for production updates, David.


He often announces stuff on his Instagram feed first.


----------



## fede_luppi

More Felgrind grinders available online today


----------



## NickdeBug

Doubleshot - now's your chance!


----------



## Beanosaurus

A work mate of mine just ordered one, that's one down.

GO! GO! GO!!


----------



## DoubleShot

NickdeBug said:


> Doubleshot - now's your chance!


Cheers fella, just bagged one!


----------



## Neill

Just grabbed one. I really shouldn't read this!


----------



## Yes Row

Snoozed and loosed


----------



## BRYHER

Black hausgrind on his site right now.


----------



## DoubleShot

Neill said:


> Just grabbed one. I really shouldn't read this!


I know that feeling, been there, done that!


----------



## Coffee Dog

Yes Row said:


> Snoozed and loosed


me too


----------



## Steve7

Mine is all I wanted it to be.

And my work brew is now sorted.


----------



## unoll

Ordered mine about a week ago when a batch was released. Anyone order at the same time who's received theirs yet? Having dealt with knock before now I'm aware I could be in for a long wait.


----------



## Beanosaurus

unoll said:


> Ordered mine about a week ago when a batch was released. Anyone order at the same time who's received theirs yet? Having dealt with knock before now I'm aware I could be in for a long wait.


You should receive an email when it's been shipped, my work mate is still waiting too.

I'm sure it'll come soon, have faith!


----------



## unoll

I'm sure it will get here eventually and I'm in no hurry. However, my faith is shaken based on previous experience. If Knock were a religion I think I'd be agnostic


----------



## Doozerless

I order two items at the start of the month. One through the full website and the other through the mobile site (paypal). The following week I got the paypal email telling me that the item had been dispatched. They both arrived on the same day 10 days later. I looked at the franking/tracking number both items were posted a week after the paypal dispatch email.

Take of that what you will. Actual postage was quick but from order to dispatch was slow.


----------



## Doozerless

Feldgrind available in walnut now.


----------



## NickdeBug

Looks nice but I reckon the anodised aluminium would stand up to the demands of travel better.


----------



## Doozerless

Definitely, MBK state that as well.


----------



## NickdeBug

So they do! Can't say I find dark grey on a black background the easiest font to read


----------



## Beanosaurus

#feldwood

My mate's Feldgrind arrived today which may be a good omen for those of you who most recently purchased one.


----------



## Neill

Mine arrived today too.


----------



## Neill

Are they meant to have two of the rubber collars? Mine has one and some of the pics on the site only have one but there's a few with two. Don't know if I want to hold the handle on with it and score the black surface.









Also, o ring in the groove and a second o ring that keeps the two halves partially separated, is this normal or is one of the o rings a spare?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Worth the wait - enjoy!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mine came with a single collar rubber. Only one O ring needed to keep the two halves separated - so you have a spare


----------



## NickdeBug

Neill said:


> Are they meant to have two of the rubber collars? Mine has one and some of the pics on the site only have one but there's a few with two. Don't know if I want to hold the handle on with it and score the black surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, o ring in the groove and a second o ring that keeps the two halves partially separated, is this normal or is one of the o rings a spare?


you can buy a rubber collar designed to fit the Porlex or Rhino from Cream Supplies for a few quid. It has a loop in to take the handle.


----------



## Bob_McBob

It only comes with one rubber sleeve now. The Porlex rubber sleeve fits well and only costs 3 quid at hasbean.


----------



## michaelfrazier

Neill said:


> Looks like the next knock grinder is in testing. Looks a bit like a porlex.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/uLSqjyAykE/


Didn't think that was ever going to make


----------



## Neill

Bob_McBob said:


> It only comes with one rubber sleeve now. The Porlex rubber sleeve fits well and only costs 3 quid at hasbean.
> 
> View attachment 14435


Great, I'll get one. Nice dog by the way. Here's mine.


----------



## Neill

Older and younger siblings.


----------



## Neill

Anyone who has used both notice if there is a difference in pitch between the two for adjustment. V60, Perger method, same coffee. One and a third of a turn from zero and I'm at 2mins20. One and a third on the feldgrind and I'm at 3 minutes. The grind looks noticeably finer too.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Neill said:


> Anyone who has used both notice if there is a difference in pitch between the two for adjustment. V60, Perger method, same coffee. One and a third of a turn from zero and I'm at 2mins20. One and a third on the feldgrind and I'm at 3 minutes. The grind looks noticeably finer too.


Could be spring size that could relate to tension or maybe burr seasoning?


----------



## Neill

Beanosaurus said:


> Could be spring size that could relate to tension or maybe burr seasoning?


Don't think it's spring tension as travel would still be set by the pitch of the adjustment screw but it could be burr seasoning.


----------



## unoll

Mine arrived today and I think I have an issue. Every full turn when down near espresso territory, there is a rub coming from the burrs. Looking at them they seem to be slightly misaligned. Anyone have an idea of how I can sort this out before I try and deal with knocks famous customer service hotline? I can do a video later on if it will help show the issue.


----------



## Neill

Maybe check that the small screw hat holds the outer burr in place is tight.


----------



## Neill

Also, when you say espresso grind, how far out from zero?


----------



## unoll

Thanks Neill I'll do that later on. I'm talking about anywhere before one full turn of the dial. Judging by the burr gap I'd say this was the espresso zone although I haven't used it for such just yet


----------



## Neill

Take some photos when you can but maybe just give it a try and see. Burrs do take some time to wear in too.


----------



## unoll

Thanks, I'll have a go. It does seem like the burrs are misaligned though, from reading others experiences of feldgrind and hausgrind I was expecting a smooth rotation of burrs all the way to zero point.


----------



## Neill

Unless the burr is loose I can't see how it could be as the section that holds the shaft is now machined as one piece. If the shaft is vertical and turning it should be straight unless the burrs themselves are loose.


----------



## Neill

The pitch on the adjuster must be different from the haus. I'm at just over 2 full turns out from zero and in just in the zone for kalita wave. It only takes one and a half on the hausgrind for this.


----------



## Steve7

I turned to my trusty 1.7 for my coffee today and the grind was much finer and the filter didn't approve!

either needs to season more or the settings aren't comparable!


----------



## Neill

Steve7 said:


> I turned to my trusty 1.7 for my coffee today and the grind was much finer and the filter didn't approve!
> 
> either needs to season more or the settings aren't comparable!


I really think they're not comparable. The hausgrind settings didn't shift much for me with seasoning.


----------



## dex138

A question for those how just got the new Feldgrind with the lid... what's your bean capacity? How much can this thing realy hold? Can you fit more in with the lid on? as there wouldn't be as much spill over?

This is the one issue that really has me on the fence between a Haus or a Feld.


----------



## Neill

40g is about max, the lid just about fitted.


----------



## Gthe1

Paid 6 weeks ago now!!! Absolutely no reply from several emails. Anybody with people skills looking for a job - send him your CV - you could improve his business by 100% without leaving your house. Coffee for Christmas anyone?


----------



## Doozerless

Once again, did you try contacting him on Instagram?


----------



## Gthe1

Thanks, I appreciate your help Doozerless, perhaps I will try that. But if I ran a business and kept everyone in the dark about what's happening (or not) whist stiffing them for the cash, I'd expect to be toast very soon. I'd be sadly upset if this guy is still doing business at Christmas. I'm spreading the word to keep well clear and hope anyone having this sort unaaceptalbe nightmare does the same. Thanks again Doozerless.


----------



## Gthe1

Tried that - still gone dumb on me - will find a phone number for monday and get my money back.


----------



## Phil104

Gthe1 said:


> Tried that - still gone dumb on me - will find a phone number for monday and get my money back.


I did try Instagram on Sunday - I had ordered a hausgrind on 16 May - reply from Peter the same day to say that I would get it by Tuesday - i.e., today, and sure enough, it turned up by special delivery. So, it can work. Worth another try?


----------



## jlarkin

Phil104 said:


> I did try Instagram on Sunday - I had ordered a hausgrind on 16 May - reply from Peter the same day to say that I would get it by Tuesday - i.e., today, and sure enough, it turned up by special delivery. So, it can work. Worth another try?


Hi Phil, did you get the sense that it was when it would have arrived anyway or did he react to the question do you know? I ordered one ambit a week later so wondering if I should check up... Thanks


----------



## Phil104

jlarkin said:


> Hi Phil, did you get the sense that it was when it would have arrived anyway or did he react to the question do you know? I ordered one ambit a week later so wondering if I should check up... Thanks


No, I didn't get that sense. To be honest because of all the comments on various threads about delivery, I had my heart in my mouth when I ordered it. I didn't want to go any longer than three weeks before checking and then, if necessary starting the PayPal resolution process. I'm pleased that it didn't come to that. Good luck.


----------



## DoubleShot

I know everyone's delivery times seems to vary quite a bit but I took a chance and ordered mine on 15/05/15 and it arrived on 30/05/15. Was just starting to think about chasing things up, just around the time it arrived. No dispatch email unlike some others. I ordered and paid via their mobile site. Huge relief when it arrived, I must say after reading a lot of the comments posted from others about length of time they had waited plus lack of, or even no, replies to emails.


----------



## jlarkin

It just seems to be blind luck as to when it will arrive (so bizarre). Well I'll keep my fingers firmly crossed until it, hopefully, arrives .


----------



## Mr O

So, should i order one when in stock or forget it?


----------



## Phil104

Mr O said:


> So, should i order one when in stock or forget it?


Have you ever fancied playing Russian roulette? If you pay via PayPal you have some peace of mind, if not&#8230;. sleepless nights.


----------



## Steve7

Mr O said:


> So, should i order one when in stock or forget it?


Dont understand that?

Yes if you want one! I'd get he hausgrind for home use thought. The feld is just a little less easy and sacrifices some usability for weight and portability.


----------



## Mr O

Is there a certain time when they come into stock? Or do i just need to keep checking and hope i drop on?

I'm guessing it's not worth sending an email to ask when stock is due..........


----------



## @[email protected]

The best way is follow him on Instagram and wait till he announces new stock, he also gives hints as to what is coming up in the near future.


----------



## carper2k

If its any help he said on instagram on Monday that he had received 150 burr sets.

I ordered a hausgrind on the same day, one of 5 available.


----------



## carper2k

I also used the Paypal deferred payment were they pay straight away but don't take it out of your account for 14 days, this allows for delivery.


----------



## jlarkin

carper2k said:


> I also used the Paypal deferred payment were they pay straight away but don't take it out of your account for 14 days, this allows for delivery.


Good idea, the only problem being that 14 days might still not be long enough...


----------



## Mr O

@[email protected] said:


> The best way is follow him on Instagram and wait till he announces new stock, he also gives hints as to what is coming up in the near future.


ah, I don't have Instagram.


----------



## fede_luppi

I can't manage to get a consistently good brew with the AP since I got the felgrind.

I have tried different settings, from 1.2 to 2, and different temperatures, from 79 to 95, but I can't still hit the complexity I am looking for. Actually, I used to brew better cups with a Hario mini, which is funny. For example, with fruity and lemony beans, I can't get to that good acidity I love, but sometimes I can get the chocolate.

Please, share your AP methods and felgrind settings


----------



## Phil104

fede_luppi said:


> I can't manage to get a consistently good brew with the AP since I got the felgrind.
> 
> I have tried different settings, from 1.2 to 2, and different temperatures, from 79 to 95, but I can't still hit the complexity I am looking for. Actually, I used to brew better cups with a Hario mini, which is funny. For example, with fruity and lemony beans, I can't get to that good acidity I love, but sometimes I can get the chocolate.
> 
> Please, share your AP methods and felgrind settings


 I know it's not the feldgrind but the hausgrind has the same burrs. On a grind setting of 1.4, I made the best AP I have ever made - with Cast Iron Thunguri (Kenyan), the espresso not the filter roast - a wonderful balance and so sweet&#8230; I make it inverted: 15g (I usually use 17g but was running low on the beans), fill it up with 94 degrees water to mark 3, stir, leave for 30 seconds, fill up to the top, stir, leave for 1'30", turn the right way up, leave for 1'45" and then a slow press down. I also use the KoHi labs filter, which I got via kickstarter

http://kohilabs.com/kohi-filter-for-aeropress/

It really was lovely - actually booth of them were so it wasn't a fluke.

It's an obvious question - have you seasoned your feldgrind?


----------



## fede_luppi

Phil104 said:


> leave for 1'30", turn the right way up, leave for 1'45" and then a slow press down.


Do you mean leave for 1'30'' + 1'45'' or press down when the total time since start is 1'45''? Or basically, what's your total brew time since you first pour the water until you start pressing down?

Thanks!


----------



## Phil104

fede_luppi said:


> Do you mean leave for 1â€™30â€™â€™ + 1â€™45â€™â€™ or press down when the total time since start is 1â€™45â€™â€™? Or basically, whatâ€™s your total brew time since you first pour the water until you start pressing down?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes - leave for 1.30+1.45. Total brew time is 30"+1.30"+1.45" and then, in reality, about another 30" pressing down, so overall 4'15".


----------



## fede_luppi

Excellent! It seems my brew time was not long enough&#8230;will give it a go. Cheers


----------



## Phil104

fede_luppi said:


> Excellent! It seems my brew time was not long enoughï¿½will give it a go. Cheers


This is what works for me with (actually, it is the recipe that a barista at Caravan, Kings Cross uses, and she made the best AP that I had tasted in a coffee shop, so I asked her for her recipe) - there are obviously lots of AP recipes and everyone swears by their favourite. Happy tasting.


----------



## jlarkin

Phil104 said:


> Yes - leave for 1.30+1.45. Total brew time is 30"+1.30"+1.45" and then, in reality, about another 30" pressing down, so overall 3'15".


Hey Phil, so I'm thinking that's actually 4.15? I have the Hausgrind and those beans, so I'll definitely be giving this a go once I've finished off the things I have open.


----------



## Phil104

jlarkin said:


> Hey Phil, so I'm thinking that's actually 4.15? I have the Hausgrind and those beans, so I'll definitely be giving this a go once I've finished off the things I have open.


Absolutely right - sorry - I have edited it to 4'15"


----------



## Heligan

There are a handful of walnut feldwoods available now and the new feldfarbs in red, orange, yellow, green and blue.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Heligan said:


> There are a handful of walnut feldwoods available now and the new feldfarbs in red, orange, yellow, green and blue.


 @jeebsy orange


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> @jeebsy orange


They're smart but got an EK innit


----------



## jlarkin

Is it just me or did the comment about feldfarbs get removed? Just can't fathom out why that would be?


----------



## jeebsy

Heligan said:


> There are a handful of walnut feldwoods available now and the new feldfarbs in red, orange, yellow, green and blue.





jlarkin said:


> Is it just me or did the comment about feldfarbs get removed? Just can't fathom out why that would be?


That one? ^


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> That one? ^


Originally it said they had feldwoods and feldfarbs with a link to each?

Doesn't particularly matter, just wondered why it changed


----------



## jeebsy

There are two links for me on desktop but only one on Tapatalk. Weird.


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> There are two links for me on desktop but only one on Tapatalk. Weird.


have you picked up an orange one yet jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy

Too posh to handgrind innit


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> There are two links for me on desktop but only one on Tapatalk. Weird.


Aha, OK clarifies it then (to some extent) I'm on tapatippy with the one link...

---

I'm not too posh, quite enjoy using manual method, gone for red though.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm so cool I browse the forums from two devices at once


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> I'm so cool I browse the forums from two devices at once


Just straight up balling


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> I'm not too posh, quite enjoy using manual method, gone for red though.


I had a Hausgrind but never used it. It was really good but surplus to requirements


----------



## The Systemic Kid

But what happens when the power goes off? Some of us are, ahem, old enough to remember the power cuts in the '70s.

Dib, dib - always be prepared


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> I'm so cool I browse the forums from two devices at once


Rancilio Classe 6 and Brewtus??


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> But what happens when the power goes off? Some of us are, ahem, old enough to remember the power cuts in the '70s.
> 
> Dib, dib - always be prepared


Was going to ask how you'd get boiling water, but presume you've got a camping stove or something for these situations?


----------



## coffeefanatic

Wish I had somewhere outdoors that was nice like that to enjoy a coffee, looks great, that's what we need on this forum, locations of rogue benches worldwide that you can enjoy your coffee on, sort of like that couchsurfing website.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Was going to ask how you'd get boiling water, but presume you've got a camping stove or something for these situations?


And candles


----------



## Mr O

Hmmm.... Not impressed that I'm never associated with ORANGE.

But I was the buyer of the first Feldorange









i might have to make my avatar one of me in my orange suit

Mr O(range)


----------



## Neill

Mr O said:


> Hmmm.... Not impressed that I'm never associated with ORANGE.
> 
> But I was the buyer of the first Feldorange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might have to make my avatar one of me in my orange suit
> 
> Mr O(range)


Nice one. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## NickdeBug

Mr O said:


> Hmmm.... Not impressed that I'm never associated with ORANGE.
> 
> But I was the buyer of the first Feldorange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might have to make my avatar one of me in my orange suit
> 
> Mr O(range)


Not always good to be associated with orange...


----------



## Mr O

NickdeBug said:


> Not always good to be associated with orange...


no, not always..

Outside the forum I'm very much associated with 'nearly' everything orange


----------



## froggystyle

The only House in Hinckley with orange garage doors!!


----------



## fluffles

Is anyone in a position to comment on the grind quality of feldgrind vs hausgrind? I realise it's the same burrs so in theory shouldn't be different, but I know the burr mounts and other things are more lightweight in the feld.

Reason I ask is I'm considering swapping my haus for a feld as I would appreciate the portability, but don't want to lose any grind quality.


----------



## fatboyslim

I know someone on Facebook with both. Tom Chips in US. I'll ask him.


----------



## Neill

I've got both, I've not got the feld run in yet but I mentioned in one of the other threads that I noticed it takes 2 full turns out from zero for roughly the same coursness as the haus on 1.6 so don't know if the pitch of the adjusted is different. I prefer using the haus due to the longer handle.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

fluffles said:


> Is anyone in a position to comment on the grind quality of feldgrind vs hausgrind? I realise it's the same burrs so in theory shouldn't be different, but I know the burr mounts and other things are more lightweight in the feld.
> 
> Reason I ask is I'm considering swapping my haus for a feld as I would appreciate the portability, but don't want to lose any grind quality.


Moved from Hausgrind to Felgrind for size/weight saving when travelling. Not noticed any difference in grind quality. Felgrind is well put together - has same bearing system, I believe, used in Hausgrind and that includes bearing(s) in the handle knob which makes it revolve very smoothly - unlike the Lido 2.


----------



## fluffles

I've seen comments and a video on home barista showing the burr alignment to be quite poor - when turning the handle, the inner burr isn't well aligned and the gap between itself and the outer burr changes. Anyone else experienced this? My hausgrind is pretty tight in this respect.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Link  here 

Checked mine - no throw out.


----------



## Neill

No throw out on mine either.


----------



## fatboyslim

Response from Tom, I think he has an account on this forum but here it is anyway



> Grind wise, they're identical. They're both a lot easier to grind effort wise than any of the first two Lido's. As far as tactile feel, the slightly textured surface of either the walnut or the brushed aluminum of the Feldgrind feel a bit easier to grip against the rotational torque than the anodized aluminum of the Hausgrind. I use both daily.


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> I've seen comments and a video on home barista showing the burr alignment to be quite poor - when turning the handle, the inner burr isn't well aligned and the gap between itself and the outer burr changes. Anyone else experienced this? My hausgrind is pretty tight in this respect.


Ptrtty much every hand grinder ever ( lido > pharos > feldgrind ) doesn't meet someone's expectations on HB


----------



## fluffles

Fair point but the video I saw was quite bad. It was perhaps a version 1, I just read the latest version 1.1 is machined to tighter tolerances


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Would be surprised about that.


----------



## jbviau

fluffles said:


> Fair point but the video I saw was quite bad. It was perhaps a version 1, I just read the latest version 1.1 is machined to tighter tolerances


Hi. I posted that video. This was bad alignment rather than the usual HB obsessiveness. The shaft was to blame. Maybe a you missed my posts a few pages later in the same thread clarifying that a replacement shaft eventually fixed the issue. Anyway, mine is, indeed, a v.1 Feld. I reach for it often in the morning these days.


----------



## unoll

I have this problem with mine. It arrive from Knock like this. I commented on this a while back but forgot to get back about it. I contacted Peter who unusually replied really quickly and said it can be a problem with the burr manufacture. Pete promised me he would send me a replacement feldgrind as soon as he sorted out the next batch. Then everything went quiet. I was also etting frustrated that the setting would slip as i was grinding. turns out that the shaft isnt perfectly straight so the tight tollerance with the "popper stopper", causes the setting to drift.

Despite repeat emails to Peter being really patient he's completely ignoring me and I'm going to have to resort to seeing if Paypal can help me out with a refund or something. Initially when he got back to me so quick i thought the bad old days were behind him but turns out nothings changed.

Anyone know how i can sort it out?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Contact PayPal and see if they can help. Failing that, maybe you could use the Small Claims Court.


----------



## Neill

Not making excuses for him or anything but I thought I read somewhere that he was away at a family wedding. I had a quick look at his last Instagram pic and lots complaining they haven't got their feldfarbs yet, maybe he's away at present? Still no excuse for not dealing with your orders or problems!


----------



## unoll

Neill said:


> Not making excuses for him or anything but I thought I read somewhere that he was away at a family wedding. I had a quick look at his last Instagram pic and lots complaining they haven't got their feldfarbs yet, maybe he's away at present? Still no excuse for not dealing with your orders or problems!


He first replied to me back on June 2nd and that was it, so unfortunately the wedding thing isn't much comfort. As for the small claims court, its minimum £25 just to file a claim against someone and even then it takes a lot of effort to enforce anything. Guess 'l have to try my luck with Paypal.


----------



## Neill

unoll said:


> He first replied to me back on June 2nd and that was it, so unfortunately the wedding thing isn't much comfort. As for the small claims court, its minimum £25 just to file a claim against someone and even then it takes a lot of effort to enforce anything. Guess 'l have to try my luck with Paypal.


That's dreadful. See how you get on with PayPal then.


----------



## unoll

cheers, just raised a request on there so we'll see how it goes. I hate to do it as despite the rubbish service i'd like him to do well.


----------



## Rob1

When you win in the small claims court you get that £25 back.


----------



## jlarkin

Neill said:


> Not making excuses for him or anything but I thought I read somewhere that he was away at a family wedding. I had a quick look at his last Instagram pic and lots complaining they haven't got their feldfarbs yet, maybe he's away at present? Still no excuse for not dealing with your orders or problems!


Wedding was supposedly the reason the FeldFarb's would ship on 9/10 July. Which I don't think they did, as you say.


----------



## jlarkin

I hope it's not rubbing salt in the wound, but I just received today a FeldFarb (from that original batch, it was posted yesterday - asked my postie) and a Hausgrind that was ordered on 23rd June. It's likely good you've opened that case with PP as it's been outstanding for so long, but I've got my fingers crossed for you that it's evidence some things are getting sent out by him and maybe yours would be as well.


----------



## mr kean bean

unoll said:


> Guess 'l have to try my luck with Paypal.


You should easily get your money back from PP because it's clearly faulty (and not rectified in a reasonable time). No need to go to the small claims, imo.


----------



## unoll

Quick update. After opening a dispute on PayPal I got a pretty Swift reply from Pete saying he'd send me a loan walnut feldgrind and a return envelope for my dodgy grinder until he'd sorted it out. Replied later on and also the next day saying I'm cool with it all, but to no reply..... ..Yet. The saga continues!


----------



## unoll

On Thursday my replacement grinder finally arrived although not a feldwood, its a feldfarb. It's grey and I don't think it's anodized (some sort of vinyl wrap perhaps). It's not as pretty as the feldgrind but the build quality is night and day over the first grinder.

the grinder is better because:

- 2 rubber bands

- Dial has got a decent amount of stiffness to it and is not loose

- Shaft is correctly alligned with the casing meaning even tollerance with 'popper stopper', this means that setting doesnt drift during grind

- Good allignment of burrs so that there's no rub when theyre very tight together

- Nice tight fit of catch cup, previous one slipped off easilly

- tight fit of 'popper stopper'

With the replacement, Peter included a return post bag which I need to pay for and then he'll refund me. Hopefully I'll get my money back. I'm glad that this all eventually got sorted out, but beware that if you've just ordered, it could take as long as 4 months to get a grinder you're satisfied with.


----------



## Neill

Glad you got it sorted unoll and have a working grinder. Think the feldfarbs were powder coated?


----------



## unoll

Cheers Neill, I think you're right, I can't find a join line for a wrap. I think the thickness of the powder coating and it's shiny finish confused me a bit. Glad to finally have something that lives up to the Knock Hype.


----------



## Phil104

I have been following your progress with interest, too @unoll - and am pleased that you have finally got somewhere - even though it took time, effort and patience. It's the quality (generally) that means we persist. If it was a rubbish product there would be none of this traffic on the Forum about Peter's products.


----------



## unoll

Phil104 said:


> I have been following your progress with interest, too @unoll - and am pleased that you have finally got somewhere - even though it took time, effort and patience. It's the quality (generally) that means we persist. If it was a rubbish product there would be none of this traffic on the Forum about Peter's products.


Thanks. Although it is important to bear in mind that the first feldgrind I got was pretty poor quality. It really shouldn't have got through whatever, if any QA they do.

The main reason I personally chose to buy a feldgrind was because I couldn't afford a lido 2 or 3 which would've been decent quality, delivered quickly but quite a bit more cash. Having dealt with Peter before I knew what I was letting myself in for and tried to go with it, but having to send begging emails everyday for 2 months gets a bit tiring. I really feel for people who aren't aware of just how terrible his service can be.

As a summary:

Do I like the feldfarb = yes, the grind is really consistent and I'm getting some amazing coffee through using it. I'm hoping to start using it more and more for espresso in the future once I've figured out how best to use it for various brewed techniques.

Would I buy it if I were desperate for a grinder = no

Would I recommend other people buy from knock = only if they think they can cope with nearly half a year of hassle to get the product they want.


----------



## Wuyang

The bad customer service would drive me mad. Good product or not. Can't see the fuss, just a glorified pepper mill.


----------



## Neill

Wuyang said:


> The bad customer service would drive me mad. Good product or not. Can't see the fuss, just a glorified pepper mill.


Fair enough on the customer service but what are you basing the pepper grinder statement on? Have you tasted coffee from them? I have a haus and feld and both make excellent coffee and are easily adjustable. I think they've been well proven to produce good coffee.


----------



## Wuyang

Point been, it's a simple machine to make........the same principle as a pepper mill.......Cole and Mason should start "knocking" them out.

No reason to doubt the quality in the cup.......probably average.


----------



## Neill

Wuyang said:


> Point been, it's a simple machine to make........the same principle as a pepper mill.......Cole and Mason should start "knocking" them out.


It's certainly not complicated but it's well though out, it works a lot better than the cheaper hand grinders available and it's easy to adjust precisely. It's well thought out. Pepper mills don't need to be precisely adjustable. I still just don't get your point.


----------



## mr kean bean

Looks like Peter's stopped allowing paypal payments and only accepts cards. Suppose one would have some protection with Visa card if there were issues but it would probably be trickier and far slower than doing a paypal claim.

Was just about to order (2 beech available this second) but no way without paypal protection.


----------



## unoll

I think that's probably a smart move. I only started to get replies once I escalated through PayPal. Maybe buy with a credit card and then you may have a bit more protection than with debit card.


----------



## mr kean bean

and crafty of Knock









This just about ends my interest in the Feldgrind, unless they get on top of things in the future


----------



## Mr O

I've just put a few beans in my pepper mill ���� I'll try and put a few grams through first to get rid of the pepper.


----------



## @3aan

Oh thats funny, I putt this morning pepper in the Coffeegrinder, I was out off grinded pepper and needed quit a lot for a meat roast.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mr O said:


> I've just put a few beans in my pepper mill ���� I'll try and put a few grams through first to get rid of the pepper.


Need more than a few


----------



## Neill

Mr O said:


> I've just put a few beans in my pepper mill ���� I'll try and put a few grams through first to get rid of the pepper.


I hear Jeebsy is the man to ask for advice about removing spice from a coffee grinder.


----------



## Mr O

The Systemic Kid said:


> Need more than a few


ah, ok, in that case I'll have to fit some kind of handle, it's difficult with the twisy knob on the top. Easy job though....


----------



## Wuyang

.


----------



## Wuyang

Mr O said:


> ah, ok, in that case I'll have to fit some kind of handle, it's difficult with the twisy knob on the top. Easy job though....


Mr orange.........Fit it like in pic 6 and off you go...

http://foodal.com/kitchen/general-kitchenware/spice-grinders/the-best-salt-and-pepper-mills-7-top-picks-reviewed/


----------



## jbviau

Apologies for extending the tangent, but see here for the greatest pepper mill thread I've ever seen: http://www.home-barista.com/advice/rosco-mini-grinder-as-pepper-mill-t34565.html


----------



## Mr O

Wuyang said:


> Mr orange.........Fit it like in pic 6 and off you go...
> 
> http://foodal.com/kitchen/general-kitchenware/spice-grinders/the-best-salt-and-pepper-mills-7-top-picks-reviewed/


That looks like an ancient sex toy found in the pyramids. Not sure what the fitting on the end does :-/


----------



## mr kean bean

For anyone willing to take a risk like me, there are currently some Feldfarb's 'available' on the Knock site.







Good news is that you can pay by paypal again (wasn't possible recently), so at least some protection.


----------



## jeebsy

Also available at the Glasgow Coffee Festival this weekend


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Also available at the Glasgow Coffee Festival this weekend


Try to stay close by for the gossip Jeebsy - there must be somebody who hasn't had their kit for a few months willing to have a word?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

There are a few Hausgrinds up on the website at the moment, I am awaiting a Feldwood via his Autumn pre order initiative (which I found Peter to be quite communicative via)


----------



## mr kean bean

WTF, says shipping is 'fixed at £3.50' but instead it's £11

















Is the Hausgrind a better choice than Feldgrind/ Feldwood/ Feldfarb if you intend using almost exclusively at home? They grind identically though?


----------



## DoubleShot

mr kean bean said:


> Is the Hausgrind a better choice than Feldgrind/ Feldwood/ Feldfarb if you intend using almost exclusively at home? They grind identically though?


Aren't those all the same apart from the colour/material?


----------



## mr kean bean

DoubleShot said:


> Aren't those all the same apart from the colour/material?


Well, the Hausgrind has larger handle (that I think isn't easily removed), so there's one difference. And it's larger.

Apart from those, I was just wondering if there's any difference in the mechanism and grind quality. Most likely not..


----------



## lajos88

DoubleShot said:


> Aren't those all the same apart from the colour/material?


Well, there are differences. Dial on Hausgrind is above the handle, on Feldgrind is below the handle and is a bit more difficult to set (still easy enough







). Hausgrind has fixed handle and is bit bigger. Burrs and the grinding quality are the same.


----------



## DoubleShot

Sorry, I was referring to all the feldgrind ones. Should have been clearer!


----------



## lucasd

Should I expect any response of maker after buying?

So far nothing, except automatic emails?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sadly, it's part and parcel of getting into the Hausgrind/Felgrind club. You have to be patient.


----------



## PeterF

No this is normal when dealing with this company. They are so busy making stuff that they don't do "customer service" as we know it! You will just hear the posties "KNOCK", pardon the pun, one morning when you least expect it! Worth the wait I am sure.



lucasd said:


> Should I expect any response of maker after buying?
> 
> So far nothing, except automatic emails?


----------



## markf1988

lucasd said:


> Should I expect any response of maker after buying?
> 
> So far nothing, except automatic emails?


I ordered over 2 weeks ago now not heard anything yet! I sent an email to ask but judging from previous posts it looks like i wont get a reply... Will just have to be patient and trust them!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Flash sale on at moment according to the made by knock Instagram account


----------



## markf1988

lucasd said:


> Should I expect any response of maker after buying?
> 
> So far nothing, except automatic emails?


Hey, have you got your grinder yet? Its been about a month for me an nothing...just wondering if you had heard anything?


----------



## Syenitic

To add a little positive spin, I ordered a Feldgrind in the recent flash sale (post Glasgow CF) on 23rd Oct.

Received it yesterday November 3rd.


----------



## Phil104

It's a clever if unintentional strategy and what psychologists call intermittent reinforcement.


----------



## JGF

Syenitic said:


> To add a little positive spin, I ordered a Feldgrind in the recent flash sale (post Glasgow CF) on 23rd Oct.
> 
> Received it yesterday November 3rd.


Snap - albeit today, just when I was starting to get a bit twitchy. Thanks Hairy_hogg for the heads up. I fear as far as the R120 raffle goes that has used up all my grinder lottery luck!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I pre ordered a 1.2 interior feldwood that the flash sale was supposed to be clearing space for. Hopefully will see it soon (well, before xmas)


----------



## mr kean bean

Finally got mine.

Haven't used it yet. Is this discolouration normal?


----------



## mr kean bean

^ so nothing weird about those brown marks, chaps?

Noticed that the steel underside usually looks somewhat cleaner:



The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 13718


----------



## froggystyle

Doesn't look to good to me!


----------



## Syenitic

Just checked mine....it too has that discolouration - rust I think - my hausgrind doesn't. but guess what, I can't taste any difference in the cup from the both of them.


----------



## mr kean bean

Syenitic said:


> Just checked mine....it too has that discolouration - rust I think - my hausgrind doesn't. but guess what, I can't taste any difference in the cup from the both of them.


Which model and when did you receive it?

This is what my grind looks like at 2.9 out for FP (cheap beans for seasoning). Looks okay?


----------



## Syenitic

green firesale feldgrind, put up for sale around the weekend of the GCFestival. I received it in the last week or so.


----------



## mr kean bean

exactly when I received mine


----------



## markf1988

im still waiting...been a month


----------



## mr kean bean

froggystyle said:


> Doesn't look to good to me!





Syenitic said:


> Just checked mine....it too has that discolouration - rust I think


Well I contacted Peter and he sent me a picture of his recent/ current batch of Feld burrs (many in a box with silica bags) ready to be used in new grinders. They clearly have the same brown marks all over the burrs and not just the underside. Mine comes from that batch.

His explanation was that they are simply marks picked up in storage in the workshop. Some batches come out 'whistle clean' and others 'faintly spotted'.

Cleaning them off would require storing and shipping with an oiled surface to prevent rusting, so they are stored with silica bags to prevent further marks occurring. Indeed, mine arrived with a small silica bag inside the retainer.

So a non-issue apparently.


----------



## Glenn

Looks like a number of grinders are available as I caught up with Peter at CupNorth last weekend.

Some of the delays are down to the wring colours being supplied by manufacturers. New stock is arriving slowly.


----------



## mr kean bean

markf1988 said:


> im still waiting...been a month


Try calling a few times and a text or two.


----------



## markf1988

mr kean bean said:


> Try calling a few times and a text or two.


i cant find a contact number, could you send one over? Ive used the form on their website to contact a few times to no avail...


----------



## Milanski

seem to be sold out already on the website.

Anyone wanna sell theirs??


----------



## GlennV

Milanski said:


> seem to be sold out already on the website.
> 
> Anyone wanna sell theirs??


There's still a couple of orange feldfarbs on there - I've got a yellow one, they're rather good (and it arrived in less than a week).


----------



## Milanski

I can't do colour so I'll have to wait....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Some black Feldgrinds up at the moment


----------



## jeebsy

@Milanski


----------



## Yes Row

I was going to order one, but no PayPal option....not a hope in hell!


----------



## Rhys

Glenn said:


> Looks like a number of grinders are available as I caught up with Peter at CupNorth last weekend.
> 
> Some of the delays are down to the wring colours being supplied by manufacturers. New stock is arriving slowly.


Had a go with one, and was impressed! The walnut ones look lovely as well. They grind quite quickly as well.


----------



## PPapa

Yes Row said:


> I was going to order one, but no PayPal option....not a hope in hell!


IIRC PayPal was available, but given it is so easy to claim a refund via PayPal, I see the reason why it is not available anymore.


----------



## Arnold

There appear to be 4 aluminium feldgrinds available on the site right now. I've just taken a chance on one of them - here's hoping it arrives before Christmas!

A.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Some black Feldgrinds up at the moment


Just received the tracking details for the one I ordered when I posted the comment above (I decided to not wait for my Walnut preorder and went for a black anodised one). Looks like lead time is currently 1-2 weeks when they come in stock.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Ok, mine has arrived but I am having a senior moment, most likely due to the fact that I am still recovering from the works xmas party from last night. How do you adjust the grind setting?


----------



## froggystyle

Turn the knob, but make sure you have the handle on and holding it so it doesn't turn with the dial


----------



## Phil104

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Ok, mine has arrived but I am having a senior moment, most likely due to the fact that I am still recovering from the works xmas party from last night. How do you adjust the grind setting?


 Have you tried emailing Peter and asking him to send you an instruction sheet?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Managed to adjust it and I am amazed at the difference between this and my Hario slim and Skerton, literally light years apart in ease of use and the uniformity of the grind size. Really tasting the difference in the cup when using it in the v60 and that is before the burrs are seasoned


----------



## JackBlackmore

So just got my feldgrind through and it's an absolute beauty! I'm using it for Aeropress so am starting with 3 complete turns out from nothing but I just wanted to check, is it normal for the adjustment ring to be really stiff?

It's pretty difficult to adjust at the moment, I'm assuming i'm doing it right by holding the handle on then turning it underneath, I just wanted to see if it's likely to loosen up after a while rather than doing the opposite and getting tighter!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Mine was really stiff (ooeeer matron) when I first adjusted it but it seems a bit easier now, just firm not stiff.


----------



## NickdeBug

A quick heads up to anyone looking to make a hassle-free purchase of a Feldgrind...

The Barn in Berlin has stock and will sell them via their website at 155 euro for European delivery. At today's rate that is about £113. The MBK website price is £90 + P&P, but as usual has no stock. So a slight premium on the purchase will get you one of those excellent little grinders, albeit probably just after Christmas now.

Perhaps this is the route that MBK are going now - supply to reseller. Might make like much easier for the buyer going forward!


----------



## jeebsy

Dear Green also have them from time to time too, keep an eye on their facebook page for stock updates


----------



## risky

NickdeBug said:


> Perhaps this is the route that MBK are going now - supply to reseller. Might make like much easier for the buyer going forward!


Sounds like it would make life a lot easier for everyone, instead of supplying direct.

Only thing is, that at £113 you are dangerously close to the price of a Lido?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lido is still 20% more than the Feldgrind even at that price.


----------



## NickdeBug

Lido 3/E is £150 at CoffeeHit, so that is just under a third more expensive that the Feldgrind, always assuming that we are comparing apples and apples.

Posted as a lot of people have expressed interest in these and I reckon £15 is something that most would pay to bypass the MBK order process*

*NB. My own experience of MBK was absolutely fine. No communications as such, but grinder turned up about a week after ordered on their site and paying via paypal.


----------



## unoll

NickdeBug said:


> Lido 3/E is £150 at CoffeeHit, so that is just under a third more expensive that the Feldgrind, always assuming that we are comparing apples and apples.
> 
> Posted as a lot of people have expressed interest in these and I reckon £15 is something that most would pay to bypass the MBK order process*
> 
> *NB. My own experience of MBK was absolutely fine. No communications as such, but grinder turned up about a week after ordered on their site and paying via paypal.


I think if a buyer was hoping to use a handgrinder for espresso then I'd recommend paying the extra and getting a lido e. I managed to get the adjustment of my feldgrind in the right area for espresso but I found slight adjustments to be really difficult. Although I don't have a lido, I do have a rosco mini and the adjustment is soooooo much easier. I'd imagine a lido to be similar. The feldgrind stays on brewed duty and does a very good job of it.


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/grinders-knock/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black


----------



## lucasd

unoll said:


> I think if a buyer was hoping to use a handgrinder for espresso then I'd recommend paying the extra and getting a lido e. I managed to get the adjustment of my feldgrind in the right area for espresso but I found slight adjustments to be really difficult. Although I don't have a lido, I do have a rosco mini and the adjustment is soooooo much easier. I'd imagine a lido to be similar. The feldgrind stays on brewed duty and does a very good job of it.


I saw lido E through friend, the adjustment is not perfect, maybe you can fine tune it better, but it is more hassle (and I think setting may be lost).

It is easier to turn handle on lido though.

The feldgring regulation is brilliant (just remember to reference the reading by first applying low force to the right, as there is some play on handle), very similar to Pharos, but possible without tool.

PS> For me lido was huge, very tall. For size I even preferred Pharos to it.


----------



## risky

In stock at Dear Green also:

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> In stock at Dear Green also:
> 
> http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind


Says sold out for me


----------



## risky

FFS they just put it on Facebook. Must have sold quick.


----------



## PPapa

Seems like they had 10 of them, which isn't that much!

I would buy from Dear Green or whoever but MBK. That way, if something goes wrong (warranty repairs, etc.), you deal with the seller, not the manufacturer. Probably worth waiting showing up on Dear Green again if they manage to sell them out immediately.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> FFS they just put it on Facebook. Must have sold quick.


It's an old fb post but it's sponsored so keeps popping up


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> It's an old fb post but it's sponsored so keeps popping up


Bit poor to allow to go out when there clearly wasn't any stock but hey ho.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> Bit poor to allow to go out when there clearly wasn't any stock but hey ho.


Just seen they've put a new one up, this is the one that keeps popping up in my timeline

https://www.facebook.com/deargreenc...0.1450805528./983073298419725/?type=3&theater


----------



## Syenitic

PPapa said:


> ...
> 
> I would buy from Dear Green or whoever but MBK. That way, if something goes wrong (warranty repairs, etc.), you deal with the seller, not the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Once again, I feel the need to jump in to point out that I have had superb after-sales service direct from Peter after the purchase of a Hausgrind that initially appeared defective - it wasn't - and I seem to recall reading at least one other post here that described similar (broken Hausgrind handle possibly).

I have bought three MBK items, and admittedly two were long time to arrive, but the other was with me within a week.

Communication is sparse, delivery can be slow, quality is second to none IMO.

Seems that the above mentioned retailers have grabbed Peters attention by taking items in (small - which is perhaps the current production capacity) bulk and then added their own premium. Did anyone here ever think of trying to arrange a group buy - just idle musing on my part but it might get results?


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/grinders-knock/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black


I've gone with this.

Xmas pressie to self!

Thanks for the notifications @jeebsy


----------



## Syenitic

Milanski said:


> I've gone with this.
> 
> Xmas pressie to self!
> 
> Thanks for the notifications @jeebsy


congrats...enjoy it..


----------



## fede_luppi

My experience with MBK is so far excellent. My feldgrind arrived after two weeks. Recently I ordered a tamper + basket and the basket did not arrive (or rather, I forgot to add it due to a confusing web). Peter replied to my email and sent the basket for free. Yesterday I asked him if he could make a custom tamper for me and replied after an hour. Very happy with MBK service


----------



## Beanosaurus

If anyone's got any spare cash lying around after Xmas spendage there's a handful of the new Feldgrinds on the site -

*now shipping 2016 specification with nerost black ceramic steel burr set*

exact same burrset as all preceding models but specially case hardened to produce almost 2x the surface strength for additional durability, stronger than stainless steel. inherently rust proof.


----------



## NickdeBug

Cheers Beano.

My boss has just helped himself to one of these (on my recommendation!).


----------



## PPapa

Still some Feldgrinds available on Dear Green. Cheaper to buy off them (when shipping costs were added) and Dear Green gives you a free bag of coffee with the grinder too.


----------



## Milanski

My post Yuletide addled brain can't work out how to adjust the Feldgrind as there are no instructions.

Any tips?


----------



## NickdeBug

Pop the handle on to hold the position and turn the dial with the nunbers on. You can set zero point and lift off the number dial and reposition accordingly.

the current position can be viewed through the hole in the handle. Just need to remember how many times it has been around the clock!

Enjoy, it's a fantastic little grinder


----------



## jlarkin

Assuming it comes with burrs in place. You take the little plastic lid off and put the handle on. Then you can see the setting through the gap (numbers 0 - 12). You want to go at least one full turn from 0, them depending on what you want to use it for a little further maybe 1.6 or so for aeropress?

Hope that helps.


----------



## Milanski

Brilliant. Thank you gents.


----------



## Milanski

Packaging overkill!!

Fieldgrind turned up in a box as big as my dog...


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> Assuming it comes with burrs in place. You take the little plastic lid off and put the handle on. Then you can see the setting through the gap (numbers 0 - 12). You want to go at least one full turn from 0, them depending on what you want to use it for a little further maybe 1.6 or so for aeropress?
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am somewhere between 3.0 and 3.6 for the Wave/Chemex.


----------



## risky

I see @PPapa you bought from Dear Green and have v1.2 in your signature so I guess it is all the newer models they have? How are you finding it compared to the Lido2?

It's £90 (+ £? shipping) for one direct from MBK and £98.50 shipped (plus "free" beans) on Dear Green, but £120 (+£7 shipping?!) on Machina.


----------



## PPapa

risky said:


> I see @PPapa you bought from Dear Green and have v1.2 in your signature so I guess it is all the newer models they have? How are you finding it compared to the Lido2?
> 
> It's £90 (+ £? shipping) for one direct from MBK and £98.50 shipped (plus "free" beans) on Dear Green, but £120 (+£7 shipping?!) on Machina.


Can't tell you whether they are all v1.2, but mine has black burrs and top cap. DG is closed until 4th of January. They had 8ish left on Christmas Eve as I picked up locally. They sold out 10 they had a week before, so not sure if they have any left at the moment.

Shipping on MBK website is £11 IIRC.


----------



## risky

A trip to Dear Green in the new year it is then!


----------



## PPapa

Sorry @risky, missed out the question regarding Lido 2 vs Feldgrind.

It's hard to tell to be honest, both share same size conical burrs, etc (all the stuff you know!). Engineering wise, I prefer Feldgrind. Easy design, easy to troubleshoot (if you are into this). Lido is not any worse, but the burr alignment is terrible if you don't know how to do it. The retention is a lot less on Feldgrind as it has nothing below the burrs. I like the adjustment of Lido 2 more. I nail polished two opposite notches and it's dead easy to determine what setting was used. If you use Feldgrind, you don't know whether it is 2.3 or 3.3 (for instance). Not a big deal, but the dial is quite tiny and rotating to zero and back to 3.X again is not much fun.

Of course, we should compare Lido 2 vs Hausgrind and Lido 3 vs Feldgrind. Lido 2 vs Feldgrind is not fair as the former is 3 times heavier. I don't like the handle of Feldgrind too much (need to remove to load the beans, put it back for adjustments, etc).

On the other hand... Look and feel might be the mot significant difference. I would not want to use Lido 2 as a travel grinder as it looks high tech and could be nicked in hostels. Two Englishman stole my £10 worth back up torch in Glencoe last winter - I borrowed it so they can get to a pub safely. Never saw it again...

If you are in Glasgow (Finnieston) any time, just give me a shout. I don't mind showing both of them, it might be easier to decide. I don't think you would be disappointed by either, though.


----------



## risky

Oh ok I didn't realise the lido 2 was larger/heavier.

Feld sounds like a serious upgrade from the rhino anyhow.


----------



## PPapa

Never tried rhino, but would never be back to Skerton. Feldgrind actually provides me a better grind consistency and less fines, but I guess that's due to imperfectness of manufacturing rather than defined by the design.

Feldgrind is a lot much cheaper as well. The only thing that does not let me sleep well is the fact that there is a spring that pushes the burrs outwards. I am just curious how it performs in a long term, i.e. is it going to be the same force after 5 years? I suppose you can get it replaced (does not take more than couple of minutes), but will it be easy to find the same one? Pete claims that most parts are industrial and hence easy to find.


----------



## Dylan

Just received one of these from Dear Green, the build quality really is something to be admired. Easily capable of producing talc and not that much effort to do a 17g espresso dose, not that I would want to do it regularly.

I now have a proper travel kit with this and my Rossa Air Espresso, looking forward to some great espresso and brewed the next job I'm on!


----------



## Rdl81

What are people using as a start point for a brazen? I am using 1.9 maybe too fine?


----------



## NickdeBug

Brazen is fairly flexible on grind. I'm typically at 1.6 depending on the beans.


----------



## GlennV

PPapa said:


> Feldgrind is a lot much cheaper as well. The only thing that does not let me sleep well is the fact that there is a spring that pushes the burrs outwards. I am just curious how it performs in a long term, i.e. is it going to be the same force after 5 years?


Don't worry about that - the beans do the real work of keeping the burrs apart - the spring is just there to keep everything in the right place when it's not grinding.


----------



## Dylan

PPapa said:


> Feldgrind is a lot much cheaper as well. The only thing that does not let me sleep well is the fact that there is a spring that pushes the burrs outwards. I am just curious how it performs in a long term, i.e. is it going to be the same force after 5 years? I suppose you can get it replaced (does not take more than couple of minutes), but will it be easy to find the same one? Pete claims that most parts are industrial and hence easy to find.


The spring just acts push the burr and shaft against the bearing. The Burr is screwed tight onto the shaft with virtually no side-to-side movement. As Glenn says the burrs keep this gap open during grinding, not so much the spring.


----------



## PPapa

Thanks lads, I thought that's the case. Being someone who now got over 4 screws missing in my laptop (some remained after assembly and few just got lost) doesn't help!


----------



## MWJB

Ordered a Feldgrind from Dear Green last week, today I have it in my sticky mitts. Very happy.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

MWJB said:


> Ordered a Feldgrind from Dear Green last week, today I have it in my sticky mitts. Very happy.


Excellent, will be interested in your thought on settings for different brew methods once you have had time to get used to it, especially CCD & V60


----------



## MrShades

I've got a question for everyone - but before that - I seem to have a fairly significant and quite disturbing issue with the mouse and keyboard on my PC (apologies if this is in the wrong section)....

A few moments ago I was only looking at the MBK website, and casually reading the info about the Feldgrind new 2016 burrs, bearing mounts, etc - and the damn mouse thing (a Logitech one if you're interested in digging deeper on this issue) only went and clicked on the "Buy" button... all by itself.

Aghast, I leapt back from my PC and toppled off my wheely chair, landing with a dull thud and in a fairly unsightly heap on the cold laminate flooring in my study - only to watch as my name, address and credit card information slowly appeared - letter by letter and digit by digit on the PC screen. God knows how it happened, honestly, but it was the scariest thing I've ever seen....

Finally, as I collected myself and was stumbling back towards the keyboard to rip the batteries out and stop it, I think I must've collected a glancing blow on one of the stupid mouse buttons, just as the pointer was hovering menacingly over a "Commit" button - and some sort of malware, trojan or virus looking screen then appeared, all black with a seamingly random number written across the top of it....

... prefixed by the ominous words "Your order is complete".

Anyway, back to my question: Do you think my wife will be entirely convinced by this chronology of events, or not?


----------



## Riz

You almost had me there for a mo!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

If you had received a call from a man claiming you had a virus today and asked to remote access to your PC that may the reason why you are seeing spurious mouse movements...

That would be my excuse.


----------



## coffeechap

MrShades said:


> I've got a question for everyone - but before that - I seem to have a fairly significant and quite disturbing issue with the mouse and keyboard on my PC (apologies if this is in the wrong section)....
> 
> A few moments ago I was only looking at the MBK website, and casually reading the info about the Feldgrind new 2016 bearings, etc - and the damn mouse thing (a Logitech one if you're interested in digging deeper on this issue) only went and clicked on the "Buy" button... all by itself.
> 
> Aghast, I leapt back from my PC and toppled off my wheely chair, landing with a dull thud and in a fairly unsightly heap on the cold laminate flooring in my study - only to watch as my name, address and credit card information slowly appeared - letter by letter and digit by digit on the PC screen. God knows how it happened, honestly, but it was the scariest thing I've ever seen....
> 
> Finally, as I collected myself and was stumbling back towards the keyboard to rip the batteries out and stop it, I think I must've collected a glancing blow on one of the stupid mouse buttons, just as the pointer was hovering menacingly over a "Commit" button - and some sort of malware, trojan or virus looking screen then appeared, all black with a seamingly random number written across the top of it....
> 
> ... prefixed by the ominous words "Your order is complete".
> 
> Anyway, back to my question: Do you think my wife will be entirely convinced by this chronology of events, or not?


same thing happened to me recently!


----------



## DoubleShot

Great story lad!


----------



## DavidBondy

Thanks for the tip .. I have also ordered one .. Lido 3 anyone?

David


----------



## jlarkin

MrShades said:


> I've got a question for everyone - but before that - I seem to have a fairly significant and quite disturbing issue with the mouse and keyboard on my PC (apologies if this is in the wrong section)....
> 
> A few moments ago I was only looking at the MBK website, and casually reading the info about the Feldgrind new 2016 burrs, bearing mounts, etc - and the damn mouse thing (a Logitech one if you're interested in digging deeper on this issue) only went and clicked on the "Buy" button... all by itself.
> 
> Aghast, I leapt back from my PC and toppled off my wheely chair, landing with a dull thud and in a fairly unsightly heap on the cold laminate flooring in my study - only to watch as my name, address and credit card information slowly appeared - letter by letter and digit by digit on the PC screen. God knows how it happened, honestly, but it was the scariest thing I've ever seen....
> 
> Finally, as I collected myself and was stumbling back towards the keyboard to rip the batteries out and stop it, I think I must've collected a glancing blow on one of the stupid mouse buttons, just as the pointer was hovering menacingly over a "Commit" button - and some sort of malware, trojan or virus looking screen then appeared, all black with a seamingly random number written across the top of it....
> 
> ... prefixed by the ominous words "Your order is complete".
> 
> Anyway, back to my question: Do you think my wife will be entirely convinced by this chronology of events, or not?


The good thing is it'll probably take long enough to arrive, that when it does you'll be genuinely confused about it...


----------



## MrShades

jlarkin said:


> The good thing is it'll probably take long enough to arrive, that when it does you'll be genuinely confused about it...


It's my birthday in April, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PPapa

Price of Feldgrinds went up by 9 pounds on Dear Green. Probably can't keep up with the demand!

I guess it was too good to be true for a wee while - cheaper than MBK, free bag of beans and fast shipping. Still a good deal IMHO.


----------



## jonbutler88

For anyone interested but put off by the horror stories, it might be worth saying that I am one of the brave/stupid people that bought direct from MBK, and paid by CC (not PayPal). I placed my order on the 1st Jan (can't imagine why I would have really wanted coffee then...), it was shipped on the 10th Jan and arrived on the 12th. I'll cut Knock some slack for not being back to work until the 4th Jan like the rest of us, so while 6 days without any communication is a little long, once it was posted everything went smoothly.

Unsurprisingly I'm very pleased with the grinder, I did some side by side comparison with my previous cheap electric burr grinder and the feldgrind looks phenomenal, very consistent indeed. I tested a few grind sizes in the 1.6-2.0 range, and briefly cupped the results (I can't drink coffee this late!). It's immediately apparent that my current electric grinder has been making a total mess of the medium roast Colombian beans I've been drinking for the past week.

I have very high hopes for the coffee tomorrow morning...


----------



## PPapa

For this price, it seems like there's no competition for this grinder.

I am struggling with my Lido and trying to initiate a return or a replacement. If I get the money back, I think I'll go for a wooden Hausgrind. Feldgrind for home use is slightly annoying as the handle needs to be put on and off too frequently (I guess that's because I've used Lido 2 for a wee while and liked how it works). It allows a very nice way to load the beans (not sure if anyone else does like me). I measure beans in the catch cup, take the lid and handle off, invert the top bit of the grinder, align with the top of catch cup and then flip. No more flying beans all over the kitchen at 6am.


----------



## jtldurnall

PPapa said:


> For this price, it seems like there's no competition for this grinder.
> 
> I am struggling with my Lido and trying to initiate a return or a replacement. If I get the money back, I think I'll go for a wooden Hausgrind. Feldgrind for home use is slightly annoying as the handle needs to be put on and off too frequently (I guess that's because I've used Lido 2 for a wee while and liked how it works). It allows a very nice way to load the beans (not sure if anyone else does like me). I measure beans in the catch cup, take the lid and handle off, invert the top bit of the grinder, align with the top of catch cup and then flip. No more flying beans all over the kitchen at 6am.


Apologies for taking this a little off topic, but what put you off the lido? I own a 2 as well and love the thing.


----------



## PPapa

jtldurnall said:


> Apologies for taking this a little off topic, but what put you off the lido? I own a 2 as well and love the thing.


Misaligned burrs which I kept failing to align until I got two screws stuck and burrs got rusty. All in less than half a year of use...

Still love the grinder and would prefer to use it over Feldgrind at home (less faff), but it produces more fines due to misalignment.


----------



## jtldurnall

PPapa said:


> Misaligned burrs which I kept failing to align until I got two screws stuck and burrs got rusty. All in less than half a year of use...
> 
> Still love the grinder and would prefer to use it over Feldgrind at home (less faff), but it produces more fines due to misalignment.


Ah yes, I remember you posted a month or so ago now! I think I had a case of 'grass is greener' and thought I was missing out.

Do fancy a walnut hausgrind though. Don't need one at all but it would match my tamper wonderfully.


----------



## MWJB

Only made 1 brew so far with the Feldgrind, not quite dialled in, but in use it has a great, 'precise' feel quite unlike any of my others & a full range of grinds.

For this & similar loading grinders (Porlex, Rhino, Zass Panama) I use a narrow spout(?) steel jam funnel from Ocado that sits nicely in the grinder body, also good for loading the brewer/transfer cup as you can remove grinds, sitting in the funnel, a pinch at a time to hit the desired dose weight.


----------



## PPapa

I guess I just got unlucky with mine. Lidos are not assembled in the US anymore, so I guess QC dropped a little bit as well.

If I get it repaired/replaced/refunded, I won't be disappointed. Just expected it to be no-fuss grinder.


----------



## jonbutler88

PPapa said:


> I measure beans in the catch cup, take the lid and handle off, invert the top bit of the grinder, align with the top of catch cup and then flip. No more flying beans all over the kitchen at 6am.


Great idea! I was wondering how I was going to get those pesky beans in...


----------



## MrShades

MrShades said:


> It's my birthday in April, so keeping my fingers crossed.


Well - I ordered my Feldgrind late on Tuesday evening, and today (Thursday) I've just had an email saying that it's been shipped.... Surprised to say the least (on two fronts, firstly that it has actually shipped; and secondly that I know that it has before it just arrives!).

Will update as and when it actually arrives.


----------



## MrShades

DavidBondy said:


> I think I'll stick with my Rosco Mini!!


Ah, how times have changed... ;-)


----------



## DavidBondy

MrShades said:


> Ah, how times have changed... ;-)


A great regret that I sold that one ...


----------



## MrShades

DavidBondy said:


> A great regret that I sold that one ...


Great grinders are largely like wonderful girlfriends; you lament the loss (or dumping or being the dumpee) for a while, but then the next wonderful one comes along and then you'd never go back (well, unless drunk at 2am on a Friday night). Fond memories though I'm sure...


----------



## hotmetal

Ha ha ha ha! That's not stretching a metaphor much Mr shades! You sure you're not Swiss Tony? "You see Paul, making love to a beautiful woman is like owing a Rosco Mini. Take her in hand, rub her up the right way and then grind your beans until they squeak!" Fine wine and Belgian chocolate notwithstanding.


----------



## MrShades

I've had some great coffee from an old grinder at 2am on a Friday night, after a heavy night on the wife-beater, I can tell you....


----------



## PPapa

jonbutler88 said:


> Great idea! I was wondering how I was going to get those pesky beans in...


Another idea is to use Porlex rubber sleeve (or custom 3D printed holder from CFUK member) to hold the handle in place:










Available from HasBean for couple of pounds







. It's been mentioned before, though.


----------



## DavidBondy

Dylan has made a 3D printed clip: http://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28936-Clip-to-hold-Feldfarb-handle-against-body-%A34-posted&highlight=clip

David


----------



## PPapa

DavidBondy said:


> Dylan has made a 3D printed clip: http://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28936-Clip-to-hold-Feldfarb-handle-against-body-%A34-posted&highlight=clip
> 
> David


Thanks, couldn't find the thread on the mobile!


----------



## lucasd

my luck is out though, there was a period where Peter replied and agreed to send replacement,

but now he is silent (2 months ago last reply, the exchange was to happen about month ago).

I could try to raise dispute by PP but don't know if it is advisable...


----------



## MrShades

Well - there you have it...

Ordered on Tuesday night and delivered on Friday morning .

You can't complain about that! Almost like a proper e-commerce company. ;-)

It looks fantastic - the parts are so tight fitting that I'm struggling to remove the catch cup and fit the handle quickly - but the metal is all still at about 3c so I'll let it warm up a bit!


----------



## Dylan

Catch cup seems to quickly loosen up, I tried to screw mine off when I first got it, very confusing!


----------



## skipcrazy

MrShades said:


> Well - there you have it...
> 
> Ordered on Tuesday night and delivered on Friday morning .
> 
> You can't complain about that! Almost like a proper e-commerce company. ;-)
> 
> It looks fantastic - the parts are so tight fitting that I'm struggling to remove the catch cup and fit the handle quickly - but the metal is all still at about 3c so I'll let it warm up a bit!


My experience exactly - it was waiting for me when I got home today. A nice surprise after having managed my own expectations!


----------



## DavidBondy

Mine has just arrived. Looks like MBK can get some things right .. I only ordered on Wednesday! £90 plus postage ... cheaper as well and with the new 2016 burrs ...

David


----------



## MrShades

DavidBondy said:


> Mine has just arrived. Looks like MBK can get shine things right .. I only ordered on Wednesday! £90 plus postage ... cheaper as well and with the new 2016 burrs ...
> 
> David


I'm now loathe to use mine, as it looks and feels so nice and clean.... It's sat on the kitchen window cill as an ornament.


----------



## DavidBondy

As expected there were no instructions with my Feldgrind. Could someone please post suggested adjustments for espressos? Thanks! David


----------



## unoll

DavidBondy said:


> As expected there were no instructions with my Feldgrind. Could someone please post suggested adjustments for espressos? Thanks! David


I find 1 turn gets me close but I find very fine adjustment is incredibly difficult. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## DavidBondy

Thanks, exactly what I needed. I tried one turn and two clicks (1:2) and that was a too loose a grind because the flow on my GS/3 was a bit fast. I wound it back to 0 - that is one turn - and it was pretty well there or thereabouts. Perhaps half a notch tighter and it will be spot on.

I would say that is by miles the easiest hand grinder to adjust and it looks as though it will keep its adjustment - by contrast the Rosco and Rosco Mini either loosen up on their own or you tighten them so much that you cannot get them loose again and the Porlex is just floppy. The Lido 3 is OK but I think that the Feldgrind is better than any other I have tried.

David


----------



## Blackstone

how are people finding this? especially versus cheaper hand grinders such as rhino etc


----------



## unoll

Blackstone said:


> how are people finding this? especially versus cheaper hand grinders such as rhino etc


Much better. It's worth the money (I have the Rhino and the feldgrind and the difference is huge)


----------



## NickdeBug

It's in a different league to the rhino/porlexs etc., both in terms of the output and the ease of use.

Think manual version of mid-range electric grinder with a little more hands on approach rather than compare to cheapy harios et al.


----------



## MWJB

Blackstone said:


> how are people finding this? especially versus cheaper hand grinders such as rhino etc


If you are grinding doses much over 10g then it grinds faster at equivalent settings. It's not stepped like Rhino/Porlex/Hario (not a problem for those grinders for brewed, except for metal filtered immersion brewers that drain through the bed, like Sowden) and has finer adjustment than most other handgrinders (easier incremental dial in especially at finer settings even compared to my LidoE). It grinds finer than you will ever need. It has a low tolerance feel to the construction...it feels like a grinder made by a gunsmith, rather than a hand grinder manufacturer.

For doses up to the grinder's max capacity (~36g) it's pretty much a no-brainer. Rhino/Porlex/Hario are fine for brewed grinds (manual drip, Aeropress, French press) at the finer end of the spectrum & smaller doses, but the price difference more than compensates for the Feldgrind's speed, wider range of grinds & pleasure to use.


----------



## Dylan

At espresso grind it grinds much faster than the Hario grinders. With the Hario grinders just make me want to give up, the Feldgrind is actually bearable.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I only use it for brewed (CCD + V60) and find it better than my old Hario Slim and Skerton. It is easier to spot the flavours and nuances in the coffee.


----------



## MWJB

Hairy_Hogg said:


> It is easier to spot the flavours and nuances in the coffee.


That's quite a claim, I think for most folk differences such as this will revolve more around technique & recipe.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

MWJB said:


> That's quite a claim, I think for most folk differences such as this will revolve more around technique & recipe.


It was not a claim, it was my personal experience. Appreciate for different people who do not have a specific recipe that they adjust for different beans then the answer may be different (how many times can I use 'different' in one sentence...) - Also appreciate that the fact I was talking from my personal experience was not that obvious from my initial statement.


----------



## MWJB

Indeed, but how relevant is a personal experience when it comes to recommending specific qualities of a product, that will be used by someone else, with no input/supervision by yourself? To imply that it imparts certain qualities to a drink might be a bit of stretch without more specifics.


----------



## hotmetal

Fair point but we have entire subfora devoted to claims that more expensive grinders bring benefits in the cup above and beyond the convenience of being OD, etc etc. OK they're electric grinders but surely the better hand grinders also bring taste improvements? (Caveat - I have no experience of hand grinders and am only reading this cos I'm considering an Aeropress for work at some point).


----------



## PPapa

MWJB said:


> Indeed, but how relevant is a personal experience when it comes to recommending specific qualities of a product, that will be used by someone else, with no input/supervision by yourself? To imply that it imparts certain qualities to a drink might be a bit of stretch without more specifics.


I thought that's how recommendations online work. We share our opinions regarding X or Y, I doubt someone is capable of testing HG-1, OE, MBK and Rosco grinders without any bias.


----------



## MWJB

PPapa said:


> I thought that's how recommendations online work. We share our opinions regarding X or Y, I doubt someone is capable of testing HG-1, OE, MBK and Rosco grinders without any bias.


I'm all for people recommending stuff they like to use, if more elaborate testing can be done then that's great to have some objective data too.

I have 3xOE grinders, Porlex, Zassenhaus Panama, Rhino & have owned Hario clear & Slim & others...I have a Feldgrind too now, maybe I'm subconsciously biased/unbiased, I can't rule it out, certain ones suit specific grinds, doses & methods better, but I will certainly say that what I do with any of them has the biggest impact in brew quality (assuming they all perform adequately in that scenario, like a smaller dose V60, & aren't too much of a chore to use). I look at them all as tools for certain jobs.

I have a little bit of a problem with suggesting that one grinder cannot produce certain subjective qualities without at least some sort of comparison, or frame of reference.

Then again, maybe it does, give me an example & I'll test it out, as can anyone else.


----------



## MWJB

hotmetal said:


> Fair point but we have entire subfora devoted to claims that more expensive grinders bring benefits in the cup above and beyond the convenience of being OD, etc etc. OK they're electric grinders but surely the better hand grinders also bring taste improvements? (Caveat - I have no experience of hand grinders and am only reading this cos I'm considering an Aeropress for work at some point).


The grinders mentioned have quite a bit more in common (hand powered, small conical burrs) compared to expensive electric grinders.


----------



## Dylan

I guess with espresso the actual brewing is largely the same, save for the vesuvius guys. And it has been observed that conics often suit a lever more than flats, all opinion of course. With brewed as the brew method is so changeable from temp to time to equipment it is the bigger factor in the process.

MWJB, would you also disagree with the common advice that many grinders that are good for espresso (a ceramic vario for example) are not great for brewed? That they just need a different method.


----------



## MWJB

Dylan said:


> MWJB, would you also disagree with the common advice that many grinders that are good for espresso (a ceramic vario for example) are not great for brewed? That they just need a different method.


I would say it is too much of a blanket statement. "Brewed", as you say, covers a lot of bases (immersion, percolation, paper filter, metal filter) it's very possible some grinders suit certain scenarios better than others. The burrs found in some hand grinders that are well regarded for brewed were originally fitted to "espresso" grinders. Almost any grinder will make a decent French press.

A grinder that makes a lot of fines, relative to it's median grind might make unfiltered (they'll pass right through a metal filter), or coarse filtered brews problematic (they'll clog a more open weave filter paper), for instance?

I grind everything by hand now, so I'll leave the observations on flat vs conics to others.


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB, do you think the feldgrind makes a lot of fines? How would you describe it for Sowden?


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> MWJB, do you think the feldgrind makes a lot of fines? How would you describe it for Sowden?


I haven't used it for Sowden yet, my Sowden brews are always over 40g, so it's not on my "to do" list in the near future I'm afraid. 

If you think you have a lot of fines, go coarser in setting & adjust recipe somehow (longer brew time, sieve out boulders).


----------



## unoll

fede_luppi said:


> MWJB, do you think the feldgrind makes a lot of fines? How would you describe it for Sowden?


I've used feldgrind with sowden and had pretty good results. You'll still get fines in the bottom though so best just to slowly decant the lot once time is up if you're making a few mugs worth.


----------



## coffee_q

The Systemic Kid said:


> If it's in the Porelx league will be fairly basic - will be interesting to see if it has ceramic as opposed to steel burrs.


Are ceramic burrs better than steel burrs? (sorry i'm a grinder newbie!)


----------



## MrShades

Qahwa said:


> Are ceramic burrs better than steel burrs? (sorry i'm a grinder newbie!)


From talking with Peter about this, IIRC, the nature of ceramics and steel is that you have to have a different burr profile when making ceramic burrs (as thin edges or pieces of ceramic can be quite fragile) - and these differences in profiles are what makes the difference between the ceramic and steel burrs.

I'd guess that if you made an identical burr in ceramic and steel then they'd (at least initially, when both still sharp) perform equally as well. In practice, the profiles are different (or can be 'better' when made of steel) and hence steel burrs are often seen as better than ceramic.

I think...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Qahwa said:


> Are ceramic burrs better than steel burrs? (sorry i'm a grinder newbie!)


Ceramic burrs tend to crush beans where steel burrs cut so preference is for steel burrs.


----------



## hotmetal

Maybe metal burrs are better for coffee due to the profiling required, and ceramic burrs are best for grinding spices and salt that would cause problems with steel?


----------



## PPapa

But then you also get different steel burr designs, like Swiss (easier to turn, but slower) and Italian (less turns required but needs more force).

I am not sure whether the black coating of the updated Feldgrind makes any difference, though. They should be more rust resistant which is great for travelling.


----------



## MWJB

Ceramic burrs are fine for coffee, but in the hand grinders discussed, are slow to grind (but very easy to turn) meaning they take a long time to produce a ground dose & float in the grinders, so are often better at the finer end of grinding (Aeropress, Clever, V60, small French press).

Steel burrs can be more aggressive (faster to grind, some are harder to turn) and can be better at coarser grinds (larger Kalita Wave, Chemex, Sowden & other metal filtered brews). Some steel burrs have a coarser finishing area on the burr, so may have trouble at very fine settings as even at burr rub they are still appreciably open & produce lots of big bits.

The Feldgrind burrs are steel, faster than typical ceramic, relatively easy to turn & go absurdly fine if you choose.

It might be a stretch to link a certain material with a grind profile, my Zass Panama has steel burrs but can't grind as fine as the ceramics, neither can my Lido1 (though finer than the Zass), Lido E & current Feldgrind can grind very fine.


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice collection of hand grinders you have there MWJB


----------



## MWJB

DoubleShot said:


> Nice collection of hand grinders you have there MWJB


What can I say, I'm a bit of hoarder...


----------



## DoubleShot

Fully justified though considering all the different brew methods you use.

Perhaps at the next forum day, you could set up a brew station like The Systemic Kid did at Rave last year? Bet I'm not the only one who'd very much like to try some of your tasty brews!


----------



## MWJB

Ha ha, I'd have an arm like a fiddler crab at the end of it! 

I'd be fairly confident that, with a bit of detailed trouble shooting, we could tease out a tasty brew all year round.


----------



## Phil104

DoubleShot said:


> Fully justified though considering all the different brew methods you use.
> 
> Perhaps at the next forum day, you could set up a brew station like The Systemic Kid did at Rave last year? Bet I'm not the only one who'd very much like to try some of your tasty brews!


Sorry for your arm, Mark, but +1 for this suggestion (actually, you can have willing helpers do the grinding) - a brew fest would be great.


----------



## fatboyslim

Hand-grinder-only-brew-day anyone?


----------



## Dicci

I ordered a feldgrind on Tuesday evening from the MBK website and it arrived this morning. Amazed at the quick service considering what I'd read on here. Looking forward to getting home tonight to have a play with it..


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Quick question to fellow Feldgrind owners, (trying to phrase this without it sounding too loaded with inuendo) how solidly is your knob attached to the handle? Mine came off during grinding the other day and now removes it self quite easily. Not sure if this is a problem or not that I should contact MBK about? Any chance you can give your knobs a quick tug to see how well they are attached please...


----------



## NickdeBug

Mine came off in my hand after one tug.

It went back on again fine though.

Maybe adjust your grinding motion if it is putting too much upwards pressure on the knob.

There is no way of avoiding double entendre with this is there. I can see this one rolling for a while.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Yeah, seems to go back on OK and seems to be a firm fit.


----------



## PPapa

I wish I could get a wooden knob for my Feldgrind!

Never had it popping off though and own it for a month now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

At least you can now see why the knob turns so smoothly thanks to MbK installing two bearings into it. Lovely attention to detail and way better than the Lido's. If the fit is too loose, you could try wrapping some PTFE tape around the bearings.


----------



## Jon

Mine is tight. But also very new.


----------



## Jon

Used this for espresso today. Surprisingly good!


----------



## PPapa

I tried to remove it today and I couldn't get it moving at all. The handle started to flex, which was a sign for me to stop messing with it.

@Hairy_Hogg


----------



## Jon

Mod for easy bean loading


----------



## PPapa

jonc said:


> Mod for easy bean loading


I mentioned in this thread before, I weigh the beans into the catch cup, align it to the bean hopper and flip it. Unless I'm clumsy, it does not spill any beans and works well.

Seems a little bit less easier than attaching the tube and then removing it so you can grind.


----------



## Jon

PPapa said:


> I mentioned in this thread before, I weigh the beans into the catch cup, align it to the bean hopper and flip it. Unless I'm clumsy, it does not spill any beans and works well.
> 
> Seems a little bit less easier than attaching the tube and then removing it so you can grind.


Good shout!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Is there a decent pictorial guide to taking the Feldgrind apart for cleaning in the public domain?


----------



## Syenitic

Quite ready to be counter stated, but I think this might be the major failing of the MBK grinders. I am fairly sure that I have read that it is not recommended to take apart his grinders due to the fine tolerances involved in aligning the burrs.

I suppose you could argue that there must be some drift during use so a rebuild might be a thing to do after a year or so of regular use, but maybe not simply for cleaning.

I have wondered about it myself, especially after Christmas when my Hausgrind was used for grinding spices (







) during our traditional & annual curry week. So far I have run rice and sodium bicarbonate through it and the aroma of cumin now seems to have gone. The rice seems to have removed the lingering solids quite well and I am certain the bicarbonate has removed the aroma.

So I would say try some rice through it first before you get your allen keys out.


----------



## PPapa

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Is there a decent pictorial guide to taking the Feldgrind apart for cleaning in the public domain?


It's dead easy! All you SHOULD NOT do is to touch the small nut which goes sideways in the Feldgrind (keeps the outer burr at fixed position). Start from the bottom nut, take that out, do some trickery and you'll get the inner burr out, as well as bearings, axle, etc. Keep an eye where the spring goes and which bearing is which (lower vs upper). The bearings are identical, but one of them did not fit the axle as well as the other one.

I am bad at disassembly (lost a screw for my iPhone and then found it after assembling again, I forgot to put couple screws back into my laptop and few went missing, etc.), but without any help it took me 15 minutes to disassemble and reassemble it.

If you are about to realign the burrs or want to take the outer burr out, I have Peter's response to my issue where the outer burr screw was loose (hence the outer burr was kinda floating and I had Turkish grind no matter what setting I was using) and I failed to realign perfectly. I think if I spent another half an hour, I would have fixed that myself, too.



> The quickest way to centre the burrs is to slacken the small side grub screw slightly then wind the burrs to locked tight which will centre everything on the shaft line. Then tighten the side grub screw in lightly so that it just binds the outer burr.
> 
> At this point you should then be able to slacken the adjustment ring to a 3/4 turn. Between there and a full turn any tsk sound from a high spot on the burrs should disappear.
> 
> Any issues after that will take a couple of different things to try but to be honest I'd probably swap one out for you as explaining will take a lot longer than doing.
> 
> If the ring continues to move could you just check that the there is a small black o-ring on the shaft just below the threading.


Hope that helps. I left my grinder at a locker at uni today, so I don't have it with me now, so I can't remember if I forgot any screws. But it's dead simple. Believe me.


----------



## Uoppi

> At this point you should then be able to slacken the adjustment ring to a 3/4 turn. *Between there and a full turn* any tsk sound from a high spot on the burrs should disappear.


Just to make sure I understood correctly: so burr rub all the way up to the ~0.10 setting (up to first 3/4 turn) is fine on the Feldgrind?

I just got my Feldgrind yesterday and can hear burr rub at one point during the revolution in the 0.1 - 0.7 range. 0.8 is the first setting where there is no burr rub at all. I guess this is acceptable then?

As I'm prone to OCD, I already tried realigning the burrs several times but it makes no difference. The burr gap seems pretty uniform all around though, as do the grounds. So in essence, it seems as if the burrs are aligned OK but the smooth surface where the burrs touch isn't machined perfectly symmetrical (if that makes sense).

Just not sure if the grinder should or shouldn't be used in the burr rubbing range to break it in a bit. I'm experimenting with turkish brewing, the range for which starts at 0.4-0.6 according to Peter.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## PPapa

In short yes, that's normal.

I've read *somewhere* that it's impossible to have zero burr rub on conical burrs. They are inherently asymmetric. I can't remember the exact reason, but I think it's just simply due to being unable to manufacture them perfectly.

The same happens with both Lido and Feldgrind (less obvious). I think Lido grinders don't actually have a burr rub, I reckon it's burr casing rather than the burrs themselves.

I might be wrong as that's just knowledge based on some looking up on the Internet.


----------



## Dylan

I think it's possible, but manufacturing to such tolerances is hugely expensive.


----------



## PPapa

I wonder what's the manufacturing/alignment/typical burr rub difference between conical and flat burrs.

I know flat burrs aren't plausible in hand grinders (need more RPMs to operate).


----------



## MWJB

0.8 was also the first totally free turning setting on my Feldgrind, this setting produced talc, way too fine even for Espresso.

With hand grinders people tend to tighten them way past the first signs of rub to what they call "zero". You wouldn't do this with an electric grinder, zero point is the first ring of burr rub. The burrs will rub to some extent well before locking the grinder.

For conical hand grinders with similar sized burrs (for brewed), alignment is probably much less of an issue, conicals seem to have a wider distribution to flats & hand grinders that work adequately for brewed can have floating outer burrs anyway. A bent shaft or seriously malformed burrs might be enough to ruin performance.


----------



## Uoppi

MWJB said:


> 0.8 was also the first totally free turning setting on my Feldgrind, this setting produced talc, way too fine even for espresso.


I used 0.8 for turkish coffee and it looked powdery enough. I've never brewed turkish before though, so not much to compare to.

I also tried grinding some medium roast at 0.6 and it felt quite weird. Don't know if it was the unevenness caused by burr rub, but half of the time it didn't even feel or sound like I was grinding! Very little resistance and only a swooshy kind of sound, which made me wonder if anything was coming through. Took forever but the grounds were OK.

I think I'll settle on the first rub-free setting (0.8) for turkish. Peter mentioned turkish *starting* at 0.4 - 0.6 (depending on bean) so I guess 0.8 is still well within the "accepted" range.


----------



## Uoppi

PPapa said:


> It's dead easy! All you SHOULD NOT do is to touch the small nut which goes sideways in the Feldgrind (keeps the outer burr at fixed position).


Is this piece of advice from Peter - or your experience? Just asking because I did touch it (stupid me?) but managed to realign it after some tinkering. The nut just needs to be very lightly tightened because it will start to cause burr rub in the finest settings.

But what is the o ring Peter was writing about? Is it supposed to be on the end of the nut, i.e. placed between the nut and the outer burr to prevent the nut from loosening? I don't think I have one or maybe it's fallen off when I loosened the nut.


----------



## PPapa

You can touch it (I needed to!), but there's no need to do so for cleaning. You would not need to realign after cleaning if you don't remove the outer burr.

I can't remember what is that o-ring.


----------



## MWJB

Uoppi said:


> I used 0.8 for turkish coffee and it looked powdery enough. I've never brewed turkish before though, so not much to compare to.
> 
> I also tried grinding some medium roast at 0.6 and it felt quite weird. Don't know if it was the unevenness caused by burr rub, but half of the time it didn't even feel or sound like I was grinding! Very little resistance and only a swooshy kind of sound, which made me wonder if anything was coming through. Took forever but the grounds were OK.
> 
> I think I'll settle on the first rub-free setting (0.8) for turkish. Peter mentioned turkish *starting* at 0.4 - 0.6 (depending on bean) so I guess 0.8 is still well within the "accepted" range.


I tend to filter my Turkish brews so I'm not so concerned about a dense foam, but extraction-wise, you can still brew with a coarser grind if you want a quicker grinding experience. Not all Turkish grinders produce a fine, talc grind.


----------



## Uoppi

PPapa said:


> I can't remember what is that o-ring.


From reading Peter's description, it sounds to me like there should be some minuscule o ring accompanying the small outer burr screw? I just tried searching my kitchen floor in case mine had popped out but couldn't find anything







. Anyway, I wrapped some teflon tape on the grooves of the screw to make it stay put.

If I could go back 24 hours, I'd leave my grinder UNTOUCHED and trust Peter's setup. I've become way too obsessed with this new toy. I hope I don't break it...


----------



## PPapa

Uoppi said:


> From reading Peter's description, it sounds to me like there should be some minuscule o ring accompanying the small outer burr screw? I just tried searching my kitchen floor in case mine had popped out but couldn't find anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway, I wrapped some teflon tape on the grooves of the screw to make it stay put.
> 
> If I could go back 24 hours, I'd leave my grinder UNTOUCHED and trust Peter's setup. I've become way too obsessed with this new toy. In the course of my unnecessary tweaking, the lower screw has become so tight I can't even open it anymore, LOL.


Yeah that's what I meant "you should not touch it"! Mine apparently was too loose and it slipped after 30g ish of beans were ground. So I had to realign or return it back to Peter.

It is definitely more intuitive than Lido's alignment. I tried it like 3 times, sent back to Coffee Hit where it was realigned and it still produces more fines than Feldgrind.


----------



## lucasd

Peter align to 3/4 or so of a full turn to have no rub, so 0.8 is good.

Also one forgets that Hausgrind has 12 settings, whereas feldgrind has 14, so one has to adjust ranges, also range itself depends on coffee, given alignment and burrs seasoning.

On my new black burrs, 1.4 seems to be E61 espresso range. At 1 got super dust. At previous misaligned feldgrind had to go 1.0 or below for the same coffee.


----------



## mr kean bean

Finally bought a Radig 3-cup moka pot from Ikea, which uses around 15 grams beans. Anyone recommend a good setting on the Feldfarb?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22996-Taming-the-Moka-Pot/page6


----------



## Uoppi

Luckily all seems well with my outer burr alignment now.

The proper tightness of the small screw seems to be within an extremely small range - just enough so that the outer burr doesn't fall (as Peter says). Turn just a hair's width too much and there's burr rub, too little and the outer burr doesn't stay up. Then grinding some beans at medium coarseness helped break it in: the outer burr apparently rotated very slightly because of grinding resistance, effectively tightening the contact between the screw and the burr. Now I'm burr rub free at ~0.6, with 0.0 being the absolute zero.

Whoah, will NOT touch it again. The teflon tape seemed to make the outer burr screw stick better so I can recommend that to anyone suffering from a loose screw (it's quite wobbly without the o ring at least). I may be imagining but the burr gap seems even more uniform now than before (also perhaps break in having something to do with it?)


----------



## PPapa

That explains why my brand new grinder had failed initially - realigning kept the outer burr in place since then.

I am quite glad that I disassembled it fully. It seemed a lot simpler than the Lido, but disassemble assured that it's well engineered grinder and it does work well.


----------



## Uoppi

lucasd said:


> Peter align to 3/4 or so of a full turn to have no rub, so 0.8 is good.


Yeah. Thinking about it more, I'm not at all sure it's worth the obsessive tweaking to get the outer burr screw "*just* tight enough. There just seems to be a tradeoff: tighten the screw a bit more securely and burr rub extends to a few numbers higher. Big deal.

I'll probably be using ~0.8 for turkish anyway so my obsessive-compulsive tweaking fit to get the burr rub even lower was a waste of time. Luckily, nothing got broken and my Feldgrind is at least as well aligned as it came shipped to me.









I'm sure Peter has good reasons for stating 3/4 of a turn as the accepted tolerance. Namely, burr alignment seems "good enough" at anything within that range.


----------



## Uoppi

Just one more observation about alignment: because the bearings allow a little (minimal) sideways play of the shaft, the burr alignment can never be 100% fixed at one exact position. Contrary to what I wrote earlier, I think the outer burr screw tightness isn't that critical after all.

Grabbing the adjustment ring and yanking sideways at a certain setting(s) will either induce or eliminate burr rub, depending on the resulting angle of the shaft. And the same sideways pull will of course be applied when grinding too.

The main point of my monologue? Use your time grinding beans instead you obsessing over "perfect" alignment!


----------



## MWJB

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Excellent, will be interested in your thought on settings for different brew methods once you have had time to get used to it, especially CCD & V60


Not that I hold great store in comparative grind settings, but like you, I'm finding 1 turn plus 8 is working for me with V60 (13:220g, single pour after 30s bloom, 3:00 total brew time, plus drips).


----------



## lucasd

static problem in feldwood:

best ideas how to solve?

RDT seems to help but either I need to use more water or something different.

Also worried that water may affect wood...


----------



## Mrboots2u

lucasd said:


> static problem in feldwood:
> 
> best ideas how to solve?
> 
> RDT seems to help but either I need to use more water or something different.
> 
> Also worried that water may affect wood...


RDT is about your only option - most grinders hand or otherwise suffer from it to one degree or another

WHy do you think very small amount of water would effect wood?


----------



## lucasd

Mrboots2u said:


> RDT is about your only option - most grinders hand or otherwise suffer from it to one degree or another
> 
> WHy do you think very small amount of water would effect wood?


IMO Wood may be able to "suck" those little amounts and build it up to some amount after some time.

Though whether it is really significant I have no idea...


----------



## PPapa

Keep it clean (i.e. brush it now and then) so it does not build up. I usually hit the grinder against hips that is a lot more quieter than tapping on the counter (quite important at 6AM!). I get nearly no retention by doing this, but I grind coarser (anywhere in between 1.4 and 3.10). My mate grinds fairly fine and (it seems) never cleans it, so there's quite a lot of build up below the burrs.


----------



## Uoppi

How tight should the burrs be when at zero on a new-ish Feldgrind? Mine lock at 0 but will slightly rotate when turning the handle. Otherwise alignment regarding burr gap seems "perfect".

Just wondering if my zero point is off or something because I need around 2 and 1/2 turns for V60, and even then I have to pour the water faster/more aggresively than I'm used to. The recommmended 2.0 setting is clearly too fine for proper timing.


----------



## MWJB

Uoppi said:


> How tight should the burrs be when at zero on a new-ish Feldgrind? Mine lock at 0 but will slightly rotate when turning the handle. Otherwise alignment regarding burr gap seems "perfect".
> 
> Just wondering if my zero point is off or something because I need around 2 and 1/2 turns for V60, and even then I have to pour the water faster/more aggresively than I'm used to. The recommmended 2.0 setting is clearly too fine for proper timing.


What's your weights, bloom, pour regime & target brew time?

I'm currently at 1+7, or 8 with my V60 method. Was at 2+4 or 5 with a permanent filter, so 2 turns as a start point doesn't seem out of whack?


----------



## Uoppi

MWJB said:


> What's your weights, bloom, pour regime & target brew time?
> 
> I'm currently at 1+7, or 8 with my V60 method. Was at 2+4 or 5 with a permanent filter, so 2 turns as a start point doesn't seem out of whack?


Usually: 24 g of "Nordic" to medium roasted beans per 400 ml of water. White or brown Hario paper filters (VCF-02-100-W/M). Bloom 20-45 secs depending on bean freshness. Including bloom, I aim for 3 minutes max, preferably less to avoid bitterness. Temps are usually 90-94 celsius. I've switched to pulse pouring because it's just simpler (maybe 50-100 ml pours at a time).

Anyway, is there a "correct" way of determining burr lock a.k.a. zero point? I realize it must vary slightly from unit to unit, which might make universal setting recommendations tricky.

At the current zero, I can't rotate the burr using thumb and forefinger on the dial ring alone, but utilizing the handle it can be done without too much effort. But already at 0.1 I can rotate using bare fingers. Sounds pretty much correctly set, what do you think?


----------



## MWJB

I think you are focussing too much on establishing a definite state of "zero".  No, there isn't any one hard definition of zero.

The function of the grind is to regulate flow through the bed, it doesn't matter what the number on the adjustment dial says, just what the timer says.

3:00 min brew time, including a ~30second bloom is too short. 4-5:00 might be a better target? So maybe you do have scope to tighten the grind?

Tighten up your procedure so you can repeat things more easily. E.g. bloom with 40g for 30s. Then you are left with 360g to pour which divides nicely by 2, 4, 6 etc. You might bloom then do 4 pours of 90g every 45sec, or 6 pours of 60g every 35 sec? Pick a routine as close to what you already do, that is easy to memorise, or adjust, then find the grind setting that matches.


----------



## Mach

I am not hearing any clicks. Still a bit confused re the diall and settings. Used my feldgrind for the first time today.


----------



## MWJB

There aren't any clicks when adjusting.

Re. settings, count the revolutions to "12" from the tightest setting then add whatever digit gives you the grind you need.

E.g. from tightest you might pass "12" twice and find "0" gives you the grind you want = 12+12+0, or "two turns +0".

What method are you brewing with?


----------



## lucasd

MWJB said:


> There aren't any clicks when adjusting.
> 
> Re. settings, count the revolutions to "12" from the tightest setting then add whatever digit gives you the grind you need.
> 
> E.g. from tightest you might pass "12" twice and find "0" gives you the grind you want = 12+0.
> 
> What method are you brewing with?


In feldgrind there is 14 settings







Look closely

But it is stepless so no click









Anybody has comparison old burrs and black ones? Seems those need different adjustment, e.g. before 1 now 1.4


----------



## PPapa

lucasd said:


> Anybody has comparison old burrs and black ones? Seems those need different adjustment, e.g. before 1 now 1.4


Is that's not due to a new shaft? IIRC Pete replaced the shaft at some point, not sure whether in 1.1 or 1.2 versions.


----------



## MWJB

lucasd said:


> In feldgrind there is 14 settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look closely
> 
> But it is stepless so no click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody has comparison old burrs and black ones? Seems those need different adjustment, e.g. before 1 now 1.4


I looked. There's as many settings as there is tiny, tiny, tiny, little segments of a turn that you can manage.

If I said, "turn the adjuster until you pass ":" twice" that wouldn't be any kind of reference, "turn the adjuster until you pass ":" seven times" would be too hard to keep track of, so "12" being the highest identifiable number & there only being one of them in a single rotation, seems simplest to me.


----------



## Uoppi

lucasd said:


> Anybody has comparison old burrs and black ones? Seems those need different adjustment, e.g. before 1 now 1.4


Hmm, interesting. Maybe that explains why I find the usual setting recommendations for V60 too fine on my black-burred-Feldgrind. Loosening it a few settings more gets it in the range.

BTW, anyone able to "translate" this sentence by Peter for me:

"If the ring continues to move could you just check that the there is a small black o-ring on the shaft just below the threading."

What "ring" - does he mean the outer burr? What shaft, which threading, i.e. the small o ring where exactly - pressed between the small screw and outer burr?


----------



## MWJB

Uoppi said:


> Hmm, interesting. Maybe that explains why I find the usual setting recommendations for V60 too fine on my black-burred-Feldgrind.


It's not clear yet that the usual settings are too fine. If you want a decent extraction, 24:400g should take more than 3:00 with a bloom phase.


----------



## fede_luppi

Hi all. I have recently acquired a Hario V60 02. I started using my AP's grind setting, 1.8 on my felgrind. Has Bean Ethiopia Kebel Aricha, 15g>250g, ~95ºC, 30g bloom for 30 secs and agitation, pulse pour at 30 (~75 g) and 1:00 secs (rest of the water). The problem is that after the last pour the cone switches from nice constant dripping to sporadic drops and clogging, so the full amount of water drains at 4:30-5:00 min. I have tried to coarsen up to 2.0 in feldgrind, with similar results. 2.5 rendered a total extraction time of 3:30-4:00, which is closer to the target of 2:30-3:00, but the coffee did not taste good, it was clearly under extracted. How can I grind in the range of 1.8-2.0 in feldgrind and avoid clogging so the total amount of water drains trough the coffee bed in less than 3 mins. Thanks


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

fede_luppi said:


> Hi all. I have recently acquired a Hario V60 02. I started using my AP's grind setting, 1.8 on my felgrind. Has Bean Ethiopia Kebel Aricha, 15g>250g, ~95ºC, 30g bloom for 30 secs and agitation, pulse pour at 30 (~75 g) and 1:00 secs (rest of the water). The problem is that after the last pour the cone switches from nice constant dripping to sporadic drops and clogging, so the full amount of water drains at 4:30-5:00 min. I have tried to coarsen up to 2.0 in feldgrind, with similar results. 2.5 rendered a total extraction time of 3:30-4:00, which is closer to the target of 2:30-3:00, but the coffee did not taste good, it was clearly under extracted. How can I grind in the range of 1.8-2.0 in feldgrind and avoid clogging so the total amount of water drains trough the coffee bed in less than 3 mins. Thanks


I know this is not going to be helpful, but I have never had that problem with the Feldgrind and V60. I give a good stir after the initial pour and then do a "drop" of the V60 onto the cup after the final pulse. On 12g I pretty much get 2.20 +/- 5 seconds

Do you have this problem with other beans?


----------



## fede_luppi

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I know this is not going to be helpful, but I have never had that problem with the Feldgrind and V60. I give a good stir after the initial pour and then do a "drop" of the V60 onto the cup after the final pulse. On 12g I pretty much get 2.20 +/- 5 seconds
> 
> Do you have this problem with other beans?


I've only tried the above beans so far. What grind settings with Feldgrind do you use? I will try stirring after first pulse next time, and report back.


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> Hi all. I have recently acquired a Hario V60 02. I started using my AP's grind setting, 1.8 on my felgrind. Has Bean Ethiopia Kebel Aricha, 15g>250g, ~95ºC, 30g bloom for 30 secs and agitation, pulse pour at 30 (~75 g) and 1:00 secs (rest of the water). The problem is that after the last pour the cone switches from nice constant dripping to sporadic drops and clogging, so the full amount of water drains at 4:30-5:00 min. I have tried to coarsen up to 2.0 in feldgrind, with similar results. 2.5 rendered a total extraction time of 3:30-4:00, which is closer to the target of 2:30-3:00, but the coffee did not taste good, it was clearly under extracted. How can I grind in the range of 1.8-2.0 in feldgrind and avoid clogging so the total amount of water drains trough the coffee bed in less than 3 mins. Thanks


The finer your grind, the more water you need to add in you pulses. You are waiting until 1 min to add 145g of brew water? Why not add in equal weights at each interval?

For the finest useable grind, bloom & stir quickly, then add all the brew water in spirals covering the whole bed. I'd suggest that you don't want to end up greatly under 3:00, maybe 3:00 +/-10sec.

Don't stick to a specific grind setting, dial in the setting that meets your brew time. Check your papers aren't the coarser weave Dutch V60 papers (you may need to grind coarser with these).


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> The finer your grind, the more water you need to add in you pulses. You are waiting until 1 min to add 145g of brew water? Why not add in equal weights at each interval?
> 
> For the finest useable grind, bloom & stir quickly, then add all the brew water in spirals covering the whole bed. I'd suggest that you don't want to end up greatly under 3:00, maybe 3:00 +/-10sec.
> 
> Don't stick to a specific grind setting, dial in the setting that meets your brew time. Check your papers aren't the coarser weave Dutch V60 papers (you may need to grind coarser with these).


Would you suggest two pulses of 110g each at 0:30 and 1:00 for a total of 250 g water and 30 secs bloom with 30 g?

I didn't want to stick to a specific grind setting, but from 1.8 to 2.5 my V60 clogs, and the later setting produces an under extracted coffee, so I desperately want to know how to avoid clogging.

My filters are the Hario white filters that came with the v60&#8230;not sure if these are the "weave Dutch V60 papers"?

Thanks


----------



## PPapa

Dutch papers have a wee tab and has a V60 logo. The other ones are just plain.


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> Would you suggest two pulses of 110g each at 0:30 and 1:00 for a total of 250 g water and 30 secs bloom with 30 g?
> 
> I didn't want to stick to a specific grind setting, but from 1.8 to 2.5 my V60 clogs, and the later setting produces an under extracted coffee, so I desperately want to know how to avoid clogging. Thanks


For a bloom of 30g for 30sec (stir as soon as the coffee is wet) & 2 spiral pours, I'd add 110g at 30sec and the other 110g 50seconds later at 1:20. Look for a dry bed ~3.00, leave a few seconds for drips to cease.


----------



## fede_luppi

I've just checked, my filters have the tab and the V60 logo. Under the light of the new events, what would you suggest to get a nice extraction while avoiding clogging grind-wise?


----------



## MWJB

Go a bit coarser on the grind setting. Slow the pour by breaking up the pulses e.g.

Bloom 30s then pour 1 @ 110g, pour 2 @ 110g 50 seconds later, or,

Bloom 30s then pour 55g every 30s, or,

Bloom 30s then pour 45g every 25s, up to 250g total. Etc.

There is a range of settings that will work to realise the target brew time.


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> Go a bit coarser on the grind setting. Slow the pour by breaking up the pulses e.g.
> 
> Bloom 30s then pour 1 @ 110g, pour 2 @ 110g 50 seconds later, or,
> 
> Bloom 30s then pour 55g every 30s, or,
> 
> Bloom 30s then pour 45g every 25s, up to 250g total. Etc.
> 
> There is a range of settings that will work to realise the target brew time.


I don't know what's going on. Even with a grind that is both visually and in the cup too coarse, my V60 clogs and the last ~30 g of water takes ages to drain through the coffee bed. I am even wondering: is maybe my feldgrind misaligned and producing too many fines that clog the filter??


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> I don't know what's going on. Even with a grind that is both visually and in the cup too coarse, my V60 clogs and the last ~30 g of water takes ages to drain through the coffee bed. I am even wondering: is maybe my feldgrind misaligned and producing too many fines that clog the filter??


OK, what regime did you use? What was the total brew time?

Can you see a large amount of wobble between the burrs, I'd say you would have to have pretty massive misalignment (bent shaft) to be a problem.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Can anyone tell me the average delivery time on the Feldgrind direct from Knock?


----------



## Yes Row

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Can anyone tell me the average delivery time on the Feldgrind direct from Knock?


Nobody can answer that I'm sure! They appear to be hopeless at picking and packing and just as bad with customer service... Replying to emails!

Only order one if you are prepared to wait

I ordered one nearly 2 weeks ago and nothing so far but I am not surprised


----------



## PPapa

Buy from Dear Green and get a free bag of beans, too. Similar price, if not cheaper.


----------



## mmmatron

I got mine from Dear Green, arrived within 2 days, very happy!


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> OK, what regime did you use? What was the total brew time?
> 
> Can you see a large amount of wobble between the burrs, I'd say you would have to have pretty massive misalignment (bent shaft) to be a problem.


"Bloom 30s then pour 1 @ 110g, pour 2 @ 110g 50 seconds later". Water disappeared at 4:20. Coffee was very tasteless. I am thinking about giving up with V60, never had so many problems with other brewing methods.


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> "Bloom 30s then pour 1 @ 110g, pour 2 @ 110g 50 seconds later". Water disappeared at 4:20. Coffee was very tasteless. I am thinking about giving up with V60, never had so many problems with other brewing methods.


The V60 doesn't work any better or worse than most pourovers (works better than Melitta styles with lots of holes).

Do everything the same & grind coarser until total brew time drops to 3:00.

Tasteless? Do you mean weak? Could be that the cone is clogging and water is bypassing the bulk of the bed.


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> The V60 doesn't work any better or worse than most pourovers (works better than Melitta styles with lots of holes).
> 
> Do everything the same & grind coarser until total brew time drops to 3:00.
> 
> Tasteless? Do you mean weak? Could be that the cone is clogging and water is bypassing the bulk of the bed.


That's possible, but I think my grind is too coarse already and I am under-extracting. Hence, going coarser I don't think will improve taste. The key is avoiding clogging while grinding with my original setting ~1.10-2.0&#8230;but I don't know how


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> That's possible, but I think my grind is too coarse already and I am under-extracting. Hence, going coarser I don't think will improve taste. The key is avoiding clogging while grinding with my original setting ~1.10-2.0&#8230;but I don't know how


If your grind was too coarse you would have a faster brew time. You might be under-extracting because of the bypassing due to being too fine. Go coarser.

I was doing 1+8 with the Japanese papers and a single (faster draining) pour. There is no reason why you should stay under 2.0. Go 2+5 & see what happens?


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> If your grind was too coarse you would have a faster brew time. You might be under-extracting because of the bypassing due to being too fine. Go coarser.
> 
> I was doing 1+8 with the Japanese papers and a single (faster draining) pour. There is no reason why you should stay under 2.0. Go 2+5 & see what happens?


The above tasteless brew was 2.5=2 whole turns + 5. Besides, it is visually coarser that you would expect for a V60 grind, much coarser than for my AP, and rather looking like small rocks particles. The grind is definitively too coarse and should have a fast brew time. It's clogging for some reason, and it might be too many fines.


----------



## MWJB

fede_luppi said:


> The above tasteless brew was 2.5=2 whole turns + 5. Besides, it is visually coarser that you would expect for a V60 grind, much coarser than for my AP, and rather looking like small rocks particles. The grind is definitively too coarse and should have a fast brew time. It's clogging for some reason, and it might be too many fines.


How big are your fines. How many of them are there. Compared to other small conical burr hand grinders, are there more, the same, or less fines for your given median size. What is your median size....These are of course rhetorical questions  As it is extremely difficult for you to ascertain & compare fines vs median. Focus on what you can evaluate, like brew time, coffee & water weights.

I would expect V60 grind to be coarser than AP with a looser weave V60 paper.

You say you have 95c water, this is at the time of pouring? Cooler water may take longer to drain & extract less.

Go coarser.


----------



## fede_luppi

MWJB said:


> How big are your fines. How many of them are there. Compared to other small conical burr hand grinders, are there more, the same, or less fines for your given median size. What is your median size....These are of course rhetorical questions  As it is extremely difficult for you to ascertain & compare fines vs median. Focus on what you can evaluate, like brew time, coffee & water weights.
> 
> I would expect V60 grind to be coarser than AP with a looser weave V60 paper.
> 
> You say you have 95c water, this is at the time of pouring? Cooler water may take longer to drain & extract less.
> 
> Go coarser.


Thanks for your advice. I will try again tomorrow.Cheers


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

fede_luppi said:


> I've only tried the above beans so far. What grind settings with Feldgrind do you use? I will try stirring after first pulse next time, and report back.


I used anywhere between 1.8 (1 full turn then move to 8) and 1.10 - I do caveat this with the fact that many people will be along soon to tell you that you cannot compare one persons grinder settings to another...


----------



## MWJB

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I used anywhere between 1.8 (1 full turn then move to 8) and 1.10 - I do caveat this with the fact that many people will be along soon to tell you that you cannot compare one persons grinder settings to another...


Japanese or Dutch papers?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Too late I already made the purchase











PPapa said:


> Buy from Dear Green and get a free bag of beans, too. Similar price, if not cheaper.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

MWJB said:


> Japanese or Dutch papers?


Japanese


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Where is the best place to contact knock. Email hasn't had a response?


----------



## Jon

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Where is the best place to contact knock. Email hasn't had a response?


Instagram people say. I've no idea though.


----------



## hendersong

Made the mistake of trying to email to cancel my order (since I reckoned I'd have more luck with Dear Green) and of course they've gone and sent it anyway...


----------



## PPapa

There are 4 Feldgrind 2nds available on MBK website. £80 each.

I really want a Feldwood, but Pete has not responded whether he's planning to get any soon.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

My order has been shipped. Wowzers, looks like I am in the lucky camp on this one.


----------



## Wobin19

I ordered one from Dear Green too and got it next day. Must say after using Porlex at work for a year it's a pleasure to use. Very nice bit of kit.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Hopefully my toys arrive today, could really be perfect timing been using a hario slim and waiting to see how the feldgrind works in comparison it seems that it will be a joy to use. I am getting excited.


----------



## Ramrod

PPapa said:


> There are 4 Feldgrind 2nds available on MBK website. £80 each.


......and I ordered the last one. Just hope it turns up soon!


> I really want a Feldwood


 I'm after a hausgrind in the near future.....


----------



## PPapa

If someone is interested... I asked Peter if he's planning to get Feldwoods some time soon.



> thanks for the enquiry - as you may have worked out, all the wood grinders ar currently off line but we are working ot get them back up as soon as possible. May take another couple of weeks for the hausgrinds but more like a month -6 weeks for felds.
> 
> best regards,
> 
> Peter


----------



## lawriemiller

Just received my Feldgrind and with it taking 3 months to arrive aside...it is one serious piece of kit. I've upgraded from a minimill and just finished my first pour over. I used Drop Coffee beans from Stockholm and used a 2 full turn setting giving me a fairly course grind. The brew finished up at 2:30 and I used the bonavita smart kettle at 95 degrees. It is safe to say that this was the best home brew I have ever made despite not making any changes yet. I'd definitely recommend spending the extra £80 + to improve home brews as I don't think i'll be needing to change my set up for a long time!

Downsides: I was a little disappointed that the grinder didn't come with any instructions. I used this forum to gage a setting so thanks to everyone for helping me out. All it would take is a little sheet of paper with a ball park number of what setting grinds what method...I know everyone is different but at least it gives the client somewhere to start instead of going in blind and wasting beans.

Overall a positive response to the feldgrind and i'm looking forward to geeking out with it. You can keep up to date with how I get on over at my instagram account under the name 'manualdrip' so if anyone does buy one and is like me and doesn't have a clue where to start then i'll do my best to post grind settings - brew methods on there.

Cheers guys, Lawrie


----------



## PPapa

3 months?!

Don't worry, I am in a good mood to start writing a manual for Feldgrind with some extra bits from my own experience and thoughts shared by others... We will crowdsource it and it will be great









@Glenn, would it be a big trouble to have "Manual Grinders" sub-forum? Not a big deal to me, but it would be nice to have a dedicated place.


----------



## PPapa

Reread this thread over last two nights. I have read it before, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything.

First draft of Feldgrind Manual is ready. Going to make some videos as well, probably a little bit better quality as I was using crappy iPad camera last time.

Manual grinders section would be nice to have... Blink blink...


----------



## Phil104

PPapa said:


> Reread this thread over last two nights. I have read it before, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything.
> 
> First draft of Feldgrind Manual is ready. Going to make some videos as well, probably a little bit better quality as I was using crappy iPad camera last time.
> 
> Manual grinders section would be nice to have... Blink blink...


You're doing a great job - when are you gong to make the manual available or are you waiting to add the video?


----------



## PPapa

Phil104 said:


> You're doing a great job - when are you gong to make the manual available or are you waiting to add the video?


Possibly over the weekend, need to somewhat format it and review it.

I love my Feldgrind too much


----------



## Phil104

PPapa said:


> Possibly over the weekend, need to somewhat format it and review it.
> 
> I love my Feldgrind too much


Thanks - and happy to field test it and give feedback, if it helps.


----------



## PPapa

Some red, white and black felds available...


__
http://instagr.am/p/BCirnlSgynB/


----------



## DougalMcGuire

Well...

My Feldgrind arrived from Machina Espresso yesterday. Nicely boxed and looking very nice. I started to have a little play with it and having looked at a couple of videos and reading this thread I thought that I had an idea about how the adjustment of it should work. However I couldn't get the thing to move at all. I had a look at it and the central burr was stuck and the side nut that held the burrs in postion was almost completely loose. I put my finger on the middle burr and attempted to move the adjustment dial and the whole burr dropped out (it was so stuck that moving it was rotating the shaft and loosening the hex bolt.

Without any instructions I found it quite difficult to diagnose the problem. I've exchanged a couple of emails with Machina Espresso and they have offered to have someone call me next week, but when I got home today I had a bit more of a play with it and realised that one of the O-ring bearings had a completly shot race and was totally buggered and wasn't allowing the spring to do it's job. I've swapped the bearings over and got it working to a fashion (I have to press on the inner burr from underneath to alter the grind settings as the bearing isn't moving freely) and I will wait to see what ME say next week.

If only some form of instructions was included in the packaging. Though on the plus-side I now feel as though I have a good understanding of how the mechanism works...


----------



## DoubleShot

I think someone here has instructions for it, either a .pdf or a link. @froggystyle perhaps, but don't quote me if it wasn't?


----------



## froggystyle

Had one for the hausgrind but no idea what I did with it.


----------



## PPapa

I'll get the manual finished... Some time!

This is something I'm working on while procrastinating away from the dissertation, but I'm procrastinating on the manual too!


----------



## lucasd

Feldwood

How should you care for the wood?

Is it lacquered or oiled anybody know?


----------



## Augre

Has anyone able to get a feldgrind batch from 4th march? Or even made a contact with peter recently?


----------



## PPapa

Augre said:


> Has anyone able to get a feldgrind batch from 4th march? Or even made a contact with peter recently?


Waiting for that order too, no response via email (3 days and counting)...


----------



## PPapa

Augre said:


> Has anyone able to get a feldgrind batch from 4th march? Or even made a contact with peter recently?


Mine got shipped today







.


----------



## Dallah

Yeah. You keep telling yourself that


----------



## Augre

Nice! Did you get an e-mail about it? Seems like mine is not shipped yet and no answer to my mails, instagram messages and twitter messages. Maybe it's because i live outside UK so it takes longer but i don't know.

I'm guessing Peter is still lurking in the grinder assembly shadows laughing at people who ordered


----------



## PPapa

Don't have any means to edit the photo on my phone, but yeah, I got an email today.


----------



## Augre

Seems like the mail i got from knock when i made the payment with my credit card. Does it have a tracking number in it?


----------



## Wobbit

I ordered a red one on the 5th, no dispatch email here


----------



## PPapa

Augre said:


> Seems like the mail i got from knock when i made the payment with my credit card. Does it have a tracking number in it?


The initial mail was "Thanks for your order" or something like this. This is 13 days after placing an order, so I would suppose it's the actual shipment confirmation.

It's not something like ordering stuff on eBay at midnight and 10 minutes later you get a letter saying it was shipped. That always confuses me.


----------



## Augre

Ohhhhhh, i didn't see the "your order has been shipped" title. Well, time to wait for that shipment mail and hope to god that i don't have to go to a customs office and pay for the tax at my door


----------



## risky

Ordered from Machina, arrived next day with full tracking all the way. Not to rub salt in the wound, but just to remind anyone thinking of voluntarily choosing to order direct, you have been well warned!


----------



## PPapa

risky said:


> Ordered from Machina, arrived next day with full tracking all the way. Not to rub salt in the wound, but just to remind anyone thinking of voluntarily choosing to order direct, you have been well warned!


But... I wanted a white one!

You're right though, the first Feldgrind I ordered from Dear Green at like 10PM, had few emails at night and collected it next day at noon. It was Christmas Eve as well.

This one wasn't a big rush, but I like receiving goods I buy as soon as possible







.


----------



## risky

PPapa said:


> But... I wanted a white one!
> 
> You're right though, the first Feldgrind I ordered from Dear Green at like 10PM, had few emails at night and collected it next day at noon. It was Christmas Eve as well.
> 
> This one wasn't a big rush, but I like receiving goods I buy as soon as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What are you going to do with the first one?


----------



## PPapa

risky said:


> What are you going to do with the first one?


Keep it!

Since I'm graduating soon, I won't be using that often at uni, but will keep it at my future work. I worked there as an intern and no one liked the coffee from b2c with terrible beans and milk powder.

I might use it for espresso for a wee while too. Still haven't decided whether to (1) save up some money and get the best I can, (2) get a simpler machine and a good grinder and upgrade later or (3) get a starter grinder and a good machine and upgrade the grinder later. Seems like a simple machine and a good grinder would get better results, but specific accessories for a machine would be sort of a waste of money. It all started with "Duo Temp Pro and Mignon will do", now looking at DBs and big burrs..,


----------



## Wobbit

Got a shipping email today.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

Ordered Feldgrind Sunday afternoon from Brewlab, arrived today (Tuesday). All tracked by Royal Mail. No stress.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Quick question to fellow Feldgrind owners, (trying to phrase this without it sounding too loaded with inuendo) how solidly is your knob attached to the handle? Mine came off during grinding the other day and now removes it self quite easily. Not sure if this is a problem or not that I should contact MBK about? Any chance you can give your knobs a quick tug to see how well they are attached please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18916


My Knob comes off all the time now, it is really loose. Have emailed Peter 3 times but no response (he seems to have been off Instagram for a while as well...) I have bodged it by wrapping bluetack around the internal bolts then sliding the knob back on - not the best fix but it works.


----------



## the_partisan

Would a feldgrind work better for V60 than a cheapish electric grinder like Baratza Encore?


----------



## MWJB

You asked this question 19 hours ago in another thread. What do you anticipate by "better", specifically?

All use similarly sized conical burrs, one grinder might have a slight advantage over another with respect to specific brew methods (e.g. less dusty particles in a permanent filtered brew) but there are usually workarounds.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> You asked this question 19 hours ago in another thread. What do you anticipate by "better", specifically?
> 
> All use similarly sized conical burrs, one grinder might have a slight advantage over another with respect to specific brew methods (e.g. less dusty particles in a permanent filtered brew) but there are usually workarounds.


Yes, it's because I'm considering the possibility of getting one. My issue is that it feels like I don't seem to get the full aroma and flavour of a pour over. For example, I tried a v60 in the roastery that roasts the beans and the coffee is a lot more aromatic then what I get when I do it home. The coffee still tastes good but it doesn't have the richness and aroma of the one I had in the cafe, so I'm just wondering what is the culprit. They use an EK43 in the cafe BTW. I should probably invest in a refractometer, but that is a bit outside my budget at the moment.


----------



## jonbutler88

the_partisan said:


> Yes, it's because I'm considering the possibility of getting one. My issue is that it feels like I don't seem to get the full aroma and flavour of a pour over. For example, I tried a v60 in the roastery that roasts the beans and the coffee is a lot more aromatic then what I get when I do it home. The coffee still tastes good but it doesn't have the richness and aroma of the one I had in the cafe, so I'm just wondering what is the culprit. They use an EK43 in the cafe BTW. I should probably invest in a refractometer, but that is a bit outside my budget at the moment.


I don't know what kit you're using, but surely you'd expect fresh beans ground with an EK43 and presumably brewed with RO water to taste great? If you want that same quality of coffee at home, then you need a similar grinder with a tight particle distribution, fresh beans and good water, that's all. A refractometer won't help you get more taste out of your brews, your best bet is to follow your tastebuds. Higher extractions are not always tastier for a given bean / brew method.

If you're really desperate to spend money, it sounds like you should be investing in a better grinder. I would recommend a feldgrind if you're looking at that kind of budget, I've used it to make a decent enough V60, but understandably theres a big jump between that and an EK.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Yes, it's because I'm considering the possibility of getting one. My issue is that it feels like I don't seem to get the full aroma and flavour of a pour over. For example, I tried a v60 in the roastery that roasts the beans and the coffee is a lot more aromatic then what I get when I do it home. The coffee still tastes good but it doesn't have the richness and aroma of the one I had in the cafe, so I'm just wondering what is the culprit. They use an EK43 in the cafe BTW. I should probably invest in a refractometer, but that is a bit outside my budget at the moment.


EK-43, from data I have seen, is a bit of a thing in its own right. There is no evidence that any of the grinders you are looking at buying do the same thing as the EK. However, they will all produce tasty drip brews in the 18-22% region of interest (maybe bit lower too depending on bean & your taste).

Start a thread in the brewed coffee forum, state your brew parameters (weight of dose, grind setting, water weight including bloom weight & time, weight & timing of your pours, total brew time until you see no water above the bed (leave say 30sec to let drips cease).

Aroma dies quickly, flavour takes time to develop, nice if you get the 2 together, but often really aromatic brews are under-extracted...which is fine if you like that, but the lower the extraction you are aiming for, the less you need to worry about grind quality.

When you make drip brews, refractometer or not, you make them based on weights & timing, then you measure & taste. If you don't have a refractometer you still do everything the same, you just try and go by taste. The refractometer is a great help, but it doesn't change the mechanics of making a drip brew & it doesn't measure aroma specifically.


----------



## the_partisan

Thanks! The coffee I make do taste quite good, but somehow I feel like I'm missing out since it doesn't quite have the same aroma and also lacking in the flavour punch I can get in the cafe. For single cup I typically use 60-65g/L and 200ml water, total brew time of about 3-3:30 including blooming (30-45sec). These days I've been more often than not making two cups, which is 25g coffee/400ml water, with a total brew time of 3:30-4:00 including bloom time. The coffee seems to taste quite thin/watery if I make the grind coarser to shorten the brew time. Next couple of brews I will measure everything and get back to you.


----------



## BenL

@Hairy_Hogg I had the same problem with my Feldfarb knob and eventually managed to get help from Peter here it is:

"Looks like there was no glue used on the bearings for this one possibly because the cold in the workplace made things contract enough to suggest none was needed but also possibly just missed.

Anyhow - if you have any superglue, 2 very tiny dabs on each of the 2 bearings should sort it. Leave set for about 30 seconds and then gently spin the crank arm (holding the handle knob upside down)for another 30 seconds to ensure everything sets where it should."

I used a matchstick to put 2 tiny blobs of cyanoacrylate on the bearings, I've done it twice in 5 months now, but I travel almost constantly for work and its in and out of a tote bag 2-3 times a day, without being terribly babied. Takes about a minute in total which is fine for me.


----------



## PPapa

Thanks @BenL, I'll add this to the OP once I'm back from work.

Edit: that is, to the thread containing manual, tips and stuff for Feldgrind.


----------



## the_partisan

I've got one of these now as well







very solid build and looks very nice.

I have tried one brew so far, with a V60, I adjusted the setting like this: turn the adjustment dial as far as I can clockwise, and it gets to "0", and then I did one full clockwise turn and then 3/4 of a turn to "9". The grind did seem quite fine and the coffee took quite long time to drain with the v60 , about 4 min total. The resulting brew did taste nice but a little on the sour side. This is with a quite light roast, and it was a little tough to grind although not too bad. What grind setting do you use with this grinder?


----------



## MWJB

What were your brew weights?

I'd start around 2+0 and go from there.


----------



## MarkT

I'd have to say, I wasn't keen on getting hand grinder as though it would be hard work for grinding however after using the feldgrind it was no hard work involve. I'm amazed how effortless it is to grind. Lol


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> What were your brew weights?
> 
> I'd start around 2+0 and go from there.


I did 12g/200ml.

2+0 meaning two full anti-clockwise turns from 0 (fully locked in?)


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> I did 12g/200ml.
> 
> 2+0 meaning two full anti-clockwise turns from 0 (fully locked in?)


Aha, yes 4 min is pushing it for 12:200g.

Yes, two full turns out, or thereabouts.


----------



## the_partisan

Thanks! Curious if the Feldgrind can grind fine enough for Turkish coffee? And what setting would you start with for french press?


----------



## MWJB

You don't need to grind powder fine for Turkish coffee, but the Feldgrind can, takes a while to grind at very fine settings though.

Depends how big a press you are making & how long you leave it. A big press maybe ~2 turns, a small press maybe 1+8 to 1+10?


----------



## the_partisan

Made another brew this morning, again 12g/200ml, this time at 2+0 setting. 30s bloom (no stirring), and then 50g @ :30, 1:00, 1:30. The total extraction time was 3:30, counting until there was no more water left above the coffee. I also waited about another min or so afterwards for the drips to slow down.

I noticed right off the bat that the coffee was a lot more aromatic than I have been getting out of these beans for a while, and also more transparent. Taste was really nice too and not very far off from when I tasted the beans at the cafe. Very sweet but also some acidity as well. I think it was the best tasting brew I got out of these beans! I will try 2+1 next time to see if I can get extraction time to around 3:00. When I was using a coarser grind in my other electric grinder (Wilfa) than my "optimal" setting, the coffee wasn't tasting nice at all.

I am using nordic style roast from Coffee Collective with beans from Kenya.

I have also been using the Aeropress funnel to load the beans, they seem to match well with regards to diameter.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> I have also been using the Aeropress funnel to load the beans, they seem to match well with regards to diameter.


Waitrose/Ocado also do a nice little steel jam funnel that sits well in Feldgrind, Rhino, Porlex, Sozen & Zassenhaus panama grinders.


----------



## MarkT

I weigh my beans in the grounds cup from feldgrind as Ppapa's tip and put the feldgrind upside down on top of the beans. Easy loading. Lol


----------



## the_partisan

Did another brew with same timings and weights, but with 2+2 instead. For some reason this one took longer to extract (4min in total), I'm not sure why, and didn't taste as nice.

Also curious, if you clean the area where the ground coffee falls of from (with the small hole) after every grind with a brush, as I can see there is quite a few grounds left there on the sides.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Did another brew with same timings and weights, but with 2+2 instead. For some reason this one took longer to extract (4min in total), I'm not sure why, and didn't taste as nice.
> 
> Also curious, if you clean the area where the ground coffee falls of from (with the small hole) after every grind with a brush, as I can see there is quite a few grounds left there on the sides.


Stir your bloom. Are you blooming with 50g too? I'd be looking for ~2:15 brew time if so. Go coarser.

How was your water temp? Cooler water can take longer, boiling water transferred to a pre-heated pouring kettle should be fine.


----------



## the_partisan

I bloom with 50g, but no stirring. Will try stirring next time. You mean 2:15 + :30 bloom for 2:45 in total? Seems quite far from where I am now. What's strange is I had shorter brew time when I was 2+0 compared to 2+2..

I boil the water in a Hario kettle on the stove, and then directly pour a little (maybe 150ml or so) to rinse + warm up the filter holder, pour the grinds and then start brewing. The water is definitely very warm.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> I bloom with 50g, but no stirring. Will try stirring next time. You mean 2:15 + :30 bloom for 2:45 in total? Seems quite far from where I am now. What's strange is I had shorter brew time when I was 2+0 compared to 2+2..
> 
> I boil the water in a Hario kettle on the stove, and then directly pour a little (maybe 150ml or so) to rinse + warm up the filter holder, pour the grinds and then start brewing. The water is definitely very warm.


If you are pouring 50g every 30s (inc. your bloom) then look at 2:15 (+/-10sec or so) total brew time, 12g won't hold 50g of brew water back, you'll have coffee dripping through pretty much from the start.


----------



## malling

Your technique where probably not the same.

Using the 50g you should defiantly stir it for around 5-10sec or so.

You might also consider reducing the amount of pours instead of 3x 50 try 2x75 or just one continuous pour, with the last method you'll need a finer grind

I'm also amazed that you at 2.4 get that long brews, my brews are under 3min with that Setting and I use 300g water


----------



## the_partisan

What filters are you using out of curiosity? I'm using 02 brewer with the "made in holland" filters.


----------



## malling

I use the old one without an imprint


----------



## the_partisan

Ok, mine has the imprint. That probably explains the difference in speed?

I just tried another brew with 2+4, visually the grind looked fairly coarse but also a lot of fines, used same recipe as before but with stirring. The extraction took really long time, especially after the last pour, took almost 4 minutes for water to drain through, with a total time over 5 minutes and close to 6. I think at that setting it is producing a lot of fines and clogging the filter, unless there is something wrong with my grinder..


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Ok, mine has the imprint. That probably explains the difference in speed?
> 
> I just tried another brew with 2+4, visually the grind looked fairly coarse but also a lot of fines, used same recipe as before but with stirring. The extraction took really long time, especially after the last pour, took almost 4 minutes for water to drain through, with a total time over 5 minutes and close to 6. I think at that setting it is producing a lot of fines and clogging the filter, unless there is something wrong with my grinder..


As you set the grinder coarser you get less fines. As you set the grinder coarser you get larger chunks but still fines, so the grind looks more uneven.

Your brew probably took longer because when you stirred the bed, you wetted it more evenly & it slowed the flow. keep going coarser.

I was grinding at 2+5 for 9:150g brews with a Cafeor permanent filter.

Also try maybe adding the water every 25sec rather than 30sec., or follow Malling's advice about less, but bigger, pours.


----------



## the_partisan

Thanks, I'm a bit dumbfounded that while at 2+0 I was getting brew times of 3:30, and at 2+4 I was getting almost 6 minutes, and that stirring could have such a big impact. It looked like the last bit of water was really struggling to drip through. I will try 2+6 next time, with two pours, 50g at :30 and 100g at 1:00.


----------



## malling

How exactly are you stirring - if you don't know how look at pergers video

But you also wetted it more evenly so you should see a decrease in flow


----------



## the_partisan

Yes I did watch that video, and stirred it with a teaspoon for about 10 secs. The grind at 2+6 however looks fairly coarser than what he uses in the video..


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Yes I did watch that video, and stirred it with a teaspoon for about 10 secs. The grind at 2+6 however looks fairly coarser than what he uses in the video..


His grind is coarse enough to facilitate a 2:20 brew time.


----------



## malling

And as far as I recall Perger uses a 50g bloom, 50g a 30sec and 100g a 1min - that gives it a different flow, a big pour at the end speed up draw down

With my brew I'll 50g bloom - 50g a 30sec - 100g a 50sec - 100g a 1.20m it is all drained at 2.45

But your should drain before

Alternatively I could use 2x 125g pours could be used.

But with your brew try not to use more then 2 pours with smaller quantities


----------



## the_partisan

I had another go, at 2+6, with 50g/30s bloom, stir for 10s right after adding the water , add 50g at :30, and 100g at 1:00. Also did the "tapping" move after the last pour. The water drained at 3:10 this time.

I did only taste the coffee briefly, as I already had too much caffeine today, but it seemed decent enough, maybe not as sweet as the one I had made in the morning though.

I don't know if it's good for anything, this is what the grind looks like:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5519956/IMG_3500.jpg

Still a bit confused, as his grind seems a lot finer than this and drained a lot quicker. He does seem to be using the 01 filter holder though.


----------



## the_partisan

Here are some discussions on the new vs old filters as well:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/4659tl


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/41pd6m

It seems they really make a big difference.


----------



## PPapa

Brew to taste, not timings and grind sizes...

Just brewed with the "new" filters, F2.4, 50g/50g/100g at 0"/30"/60" with stirring while blooming and swirl/tap after last pour. Drawn at 3'.

I also found my two Feldgrinds incomparable. One grinds finer than the other at the same setting, but both produce tasty coffee.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Still a bit confused, as his grind seems a lot finer than this and drained a lot quicker. He does seem to be using the 01 filter holder though.


Don't be distracted by what his grind looks like, focus on what it does, its job is to hold the coffee & water together long/short enough to extract the brew to desirable level - e.g. it is the right grind to get a brew to end at the prescribed time.


----------



## MWJB

PPapa said:


> Brew to taste, not timings and grind sizes... .


But you can't taste it until you have brewed it, by then you already have a brew time. Brew time won't vary much for the same coffee, grind setting & recipe.


----------



## the_partisan

Wouldn't the required brew time with a thicker filter be longer though? If your want to keep your time same with a thicker filter, then seems you need to grind a lot coarser, which will reduce overall extraction.

I think I will try to grind finer and try to keep extraction time around 3:30, as that seems to give me the best flavours.


----------



## PPapa

MWJB said:


> But you can't taste it until you have brewed it, by then you already have a brew time. Brew time won't vary much for the same coffee, grind setting & recipe.


I meant that one should brew to what tastes good to him/her instead of hitting X time or grind size. There's also some confusion with filter types. Of course, time and timings are important for consistency and repeatability. But that shouldn't be the goal.

People mentioned that longer brew times (compared to Japanese papers) with Dutch filters produce tastier coffee. The new filters also require coarser grind. I don't think brews from two different filters are simply comparable, though.


----------



## malling

the_partisan said:


> Wouldn't the required brew time with a thicker filter be longer though? If your want to keep your time same with a thicker filter, then seems you need to grind a lot coarser, which will reduce overall extraction.
> 
> I think I will try to grind finer and try to keep extraction time around 3:30, as that seems to give me the best flavours.


If you found the coffee tasty at 3.30 why did you want to change it in the first place. If I got a tasty results with a longer brew I would want to repeat it, not change the parameters so I'll get a shorter brew, a shorter brew will extract less (unless you have grounded the coffee so fine, that you have hit where EY starts to drop) as your going coarser and shorten contact time, leading to under extraction. Some Coffee just need longer brews to reach their optimum taste, so sometime idea of brewtime can really mess things up. In such cases you might even want to prolong contact time to get even more deliciousness out. But all of it depends on how it taste.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Wouldn't the required brew time with a thicker filter be longer though? If your want to keep your time same with a thicker filter, then seems you need to grind a lot coarser, which will reduce overall extraction.
> 
> I think I will try to grind finer and try to keep extraction time around 3:30, as that seems to give me the best flavours.


Not in my experience, for a given brew weights, brew times are fairly consistent for reliable, ball-park extractions. For example 10 brews each, with 6 different grinders, same brew weights, saw average brew times for all the grinders span 10 seconds (60 brews averaged 160sec +/-14sec). But they all made visibly different grinds & some needed totally different pours to hit that time.

I have had brews that were good, outside of typical times, buy they're harder to replicate. If your brew runs way fast you will under-extract, if it runs a little slow you might over-extract, if it runs really slow all bets are off but under-extraction again becomes more likely.


----------



## the_partisan

malling said:


> If you found the coffee tasty at 3.30 why did you want to change it in the first place. If I got a tasty results with a longer brew I would want to repeat it, not change the parameters so I'll get a shorter brew, a shorter brew will extract less (unless you have grounded the coffee so fine, that you have hit where EY starts to drop) as your going coarser and shorten contact time, leading to under extraction. Some Coffee just need longer brews to reach their optimum taste, so sometime idea of brewtime can really mess things up. In such cases you might even want to prolong contact time to get even more deliciousness out. But all of it depends on how it taste.


I changed it since it seemed a lot longer than what was recommended (2:30 vs 3:30) and I thought I wasn't getting the best possible outcome. It seems I will go back to my original settings though. I could try grinding even coarser but it seems unlikely that it will taste any good..


----------



## MWJB

PPapa said:


> I meant that one should brew to what tastes good to him/her instead of hitting X time or grind size. There's also some confusion with filter types. Of course, time and timings are important for consistency and repeatability. But that shouldn't be the goal.
> 
> People mentioned that longer brew times (compared to Japanese papers) with Dutch filters produce tastier coffee. The new filters also require coarser grind. I don't think brews from two different filters are simply comparable, though.


I think this is somewhat indicative of how we make life a lot more complicated for ourselves than it really is. Brews from different filters & even different drip brewers might have subtle differences in characteristics (predominantly mouthfeel), but their job is pretty much the same. I think most folk would be hard pressed to tell what filter or brewer was used, if they hadn't made the brew themselves.

In terms of brew time & extraction, all my drip brewers seem to behave the same ultimately, those that filter out more solids I can tolerate stronger brews, that's about as much difference as I can detect.

Focus on the brew, not the brewer or quirks of the paper.

How do you convey a "good tasting brew" to someone else, so they can make it, or if you are training them, without universal datums like time (which is dependent on grind size). You can't just say, "Make a good tasting brew, it can take any length of time, or grind, start with the good taste". People can have different preferences, but I bet if you logged what they were doing you'd find they were generally doing things very similarly, consciously or not, to hit that preference.


----------



## the_partisan

PPapa said:


> Brew to taste, not timings and grind sizes...
> 
> Just brewed with the "new" filters, F2.4, 50g/50g/100g at 0"/30"/60" with stirring while blooming and swirl/tap after last pour. Drawn at 3'.
> 
> I also found my two Feldgrinds incomparable. One grinds finer than the other at the same setting, but both produce tasty coffee.


I gave this one a try, following the same recipe, and it was drawn at 4:15 (I did go over by 5g). It just shows there can be big difference between filters/grinders/beans I suppose.

The coffee tasted a bit bitter, so will try coarser next time. I should probably try two extremes (very fine and very coarse) to see how each end tastes like.


----------



## risky

I've moved away from 12g brews because they seem very inconsistent. Not sure if it's just to do with such a low dose. 14g on the kalita has helped it seems.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:



> I gave this one a try, following the same recipe, and it was drawn at 4:15 (I did go over by 5g). It just shows there can be big difference between filters/grinders/beans I suppose.
> 
> The coffee tasted a bit bitter, so will try coarser next time. I should probably try two extremes (very fine and very coarse) to see how each end tastes like.


5g won't take another 1:15 to drain. If you grind very fine & very (unusually) coarse both brews will taste bad & what will you have learned? Be methodical & consistent in your approach.

You said you had a good brew at 3:30, PPapa's brew ended 3:00...if you stick to the method, you need to set the grinder coarser.


----------



## the_partisan

Are there any guides / advice on how to keep the grinder clean, and how to clean the burrs? As I don't want to mess up the alignment.. It is a bit annoying that it did not come with any instructions at all.


----------



## PPapa

the_partisan said:


> Are there any guides / advice on how to keep the grinder clean, and how to clean the burrs? As I don't want to mess up the alignment.. It is a bit annoying that it did not come with any instructions at all.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications


----------



## the_partisan

PPapa said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications


Thanks! I never realized there was a separate grinder forum with a sticky about Feldgrind.


----------



## PPapa

the_partisan said:


> Thanks! I never realized there was a separate grinder forum with a sticky about Feldgrind.


No bother. There are too many separate threads on the Feldgrind, so whenever I find something useful, I just add that to the manual.


----------



## the_partisan

You're probably tired of me by now, but I've done a couple more brews, but I'm getting same brewing times with grind size ranging from 2+0 to 2+8 which is always around 4:15, using [email protected], [email protected]:30, [email protected]:00. This is a bit puzzling to me. Is the filter so thick that it doesn't matter what grind size you put in? Or my technique is really inconsistent. Even with 2+8 I ended up at 4:15. It did taste quite good though, if not a bit bitter. I will keep going coarser, though unfortunately almost out of the beans I have been using by now. Also from what I read, the number do get adjusted as the burrs wear in, and I haven't done any "seasoning".


----------



## PPapa

Can we have a photo of 2.8 grounds? Dry, please.

Or a video of of brewing. Or both. I just don't get it.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> You're probably tired of me by now, but I've done a couple more brews, but I'm getting same brewing times with grind size ranging from 2+0 to 2+8 which is always around 4:15, using [email protected], [email protected]:30, [email protected]:00. This is a bit buffling to me. Is the filter so thick that it doesn't matter what grind size you put in? Or my technique is really inconsistent. Even with 2+8 I ended up at 4:15. It did taste quite good though, if not a bit bitter. I will keep going coarser, though unfortunately almost out of the beans I have been using by now. Also from what I read, the number do get adjusted as the burrs wear in, and I haven't done any "seasoning".


It's less the thickness of the filter, more the openness of the weave. If the paper has a more open weave it gets clogged by small particles & slows the flow. Chemex paper is undoubtedly thicker, but for comparable brews I don't see any difference in time between that & tighter weave Japanese V60 paper brews, if grind is adjusted to suit.

If it didn't matter what grind size you put in the paper, your brew should take the same time with no coffee at all. It's not the paper alone that holds the brew water back (the water alone should pretty much pass straight through it until the very end), it's the coffee bed, ideally the grind size of the coffee should be providing the main resistance, not clogged paper.


----------



## the_partisan

I took this yesterday, when I tried a 2.6 brew: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5519956/IMG_3500.jpg. This one actually took 3:10 when I did this yesterday, but today with 2:6 and same timings I got 4:10.

I will try take some pics/video next time. Maybe some small differences in technique make a big difference in total brew time.


----------



## PPapa

I'm trying to troubleshoot. Might be something obvious we can't see?

My friend once texted me saying his laptop doesn't turn on and the battery light is flashing. I told him to plug the charger in. He says it is. I text him back, the battery is empty, you need to charge it. He calls me. I tell that to him again. He's "but it is... Oh wait, sorry"







.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> I took this yesterday, when I tried a 2.6 brew: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5519956/IMG_3500.jpg. This one actually took 3:10 when I did this yesterday, but today with 2:6 and same timings I got 4:10.
> 
> I will try take some pics/video next time. Maybe some small differences in technique make a big difference in total brew time.


1:00 difference in brew time = a big difference in technique.

What resolution are you scales, if they're 1g resolution but +/-3g in reality that could be making a difference. 0.1g resolution scales for dosing are a good idea, 1g for brew water. I can't see any scales under your brewer.


----------



## the_partisan

I'm using the brewista smart scale which is supposed to have 0.1g resolution. It's quite small so probably that's why it's not visible. I use the timer on it as well and start counting with the first drop of water. There are little vlariations between brews but nothing too major. Sometimes the water is +5g, or sometimes the coffee amount is +-0.5g and in the last attempt I was about 10s late with the last pour.

Stirring seems to really slow down the pour, without stirring I was hitting around 3-3:30 with quite fine settings, but I have been stirring in all the latest ones as it's supposed to help with more even extraction..


----------



## MWJB

Why were you 10s late with the last pour? Distracted, or because you couldn't fit any more water in the brewer?

At 30s pour intervals, you should be getting the brew water in the brewer by 10sec each time.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Why were you 10s late with the last pour? Distracted, or because you couldn't fit any more water in the brewer?
> 
> At 30s pour intervals, you should be getting the brew water in the brewer by 10sec each time.


Distracted, the brewer was probably only half full or less. It's a 02 brewer. My pours also don't take more than 10s. I should probably try to make some brews with the same grind size to see if there is any large variation on brewing time to get my technique consistent.

I also got some of the old filters (made in japan), as the ones I have are about to run out. Will give those a try later on as well.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Distracted, the brewer was probably only half full or less. It's a 02 brewer. My pours also don't take more than 10s. I should probably try to make some brews with the same grind size to see if there is any large variation on brewing time to get my technique consistent.
> 
> I also got some of the old filters (made in japan), as the ones I have are about to run out. Will give those a try later on as well.


When the Dutch papers run out, buy some more, otherwise you'll be back at square one with the Japanese papers.

If you're getting 50g each time, in within 10sec, then it's hard to see where the inconsistency is.

Do these 3:30 to 4:10 brews all taste really good, sweet & juicy? If not, don't keep making them.


----------



## the_partisan

So far I have tried 2.0, 2.4, 2.6 and 2.8. 2.0 was really bitter, not really enjoyable at all, even though it also extracted at 4:15. The last 2.8 was quite sweet, and enjoyable, but a still little bitter. Will try 2.10 next time. I should probably brew twice at same grind setting, to see variances. But it would have been nice to see the brew time getting less and less as I go coarser. I only make 2 cups a day so it's a long process. Thanks a lot for your help anyway!


----------



## MWJB

I would say that +/-15sec would be a reasonable variance for brews at the same setting. Less is possible with the same coffee.


----------



## the_partisan

Did another brew today, with 2+8 as well, and paid more attention to my technique (no distractions). It drained in 3:15 this time. The coffee tasted good, very sweet and no bitterness. It did get quite sour as it cooled down and got to the last sips though, but maybe that's because I forgot to mix the brew after it was finished, or it was still a little unextracted.


----------



## MWJB

Sounds a little under-extracted. It should get sweeter with cooling.

Maybe with the next brew, give it a good stir top to bottom (not round & round) & spoon out little samples into a cold cup so the temp drops quickly & you can taste them at cooler temps.


----------



## the_partisan

I had to switch to new beans now , which are roasted a lot darker (city+) and things seem to have changed completely. Using same grind size (2+8) and same everything else, I had the whole thing drain at 2:15 and instead of getting a flat bed like I always do, it looks like all the grounds stuck to the side so I got a cone shaped bed instead, which possibility explains the very quick extraction. The coffee tasted very bitter, to top it off. I repeated the brew twice with the same results. Should I go finer to try to get the grinds stick together more?


----------



## MWJB

With the spiral pours you should be washing the grinds off the filter wall at the end of each pour, like he does in the video. If you can't get the "Rao spin", just give the surface a single stir to get the slurry gently spinning, this will help flatten the bed.

Don't grind to get the grounds to stick, or otherwise, adjust grind to steer brew time.

If the beans are very much darker you might need to speed up the brew more (coarser). I'd also be thinking about dropping the brew ratio, maybe 11.5g?

Personally, with dark roast beans in a V60, I wouldn't pour in as many pulses, because I'd want the water to pass through the bed quicker...so first off, I'd try with just one pour after the bloom (20g, for 30sec, with a stir).


----------



## the_partisan

I always do spiral pours and never had a problem with the bed not being even before, with all the other beans I've had. I wash all the beans off the wall but they still seem to get stuck afterwards. The beans are quite fresh (roasted 5 days ago) and seem to have a huge bloom though. Also the coffee tasted really terrible and bitter and burnt, so I don't know if there's something really wrong with the beans or not..


----------



## MWJB

I think we need to split this thread off now, maybe to brewed forum, it's got nothing to do with Feldgrind.

You have got the brew time down, but if the coffee in a 2:15 brew tasted very bitter & burnt you may be over-extracting it. So, see if the brew speeds up with a single 180g pour after the bloom. If the coffee is still floating about & coating the brewer walls, bloom for longer.

Keep notes on each individual brew & include them in your posts.


----------



## mikemaddux

Does anyone know anything about kaffination.com? Their mailing address is in Edinburgh and they have exactly one product - the Feldgrind. They allow you to add to your cart, which seems to imply they have stock. Unfortunately they don't allow you to remove it from your cart!


----------



## axr979

I ordered one form MadeByKnock on the 20th Aug and never heard from him since. Has anyone contacted him and got a reply ?


----------



## Dylan

Just have a read through this thread, that question is answered again and again and again.


----------



## hotmetal

TL;DR yes they have and no he hasn't. It doesn't mean he's going to "Knock" you for the money, but it might be an unacceptably long time before the postman "Knocks"


----------



## Mifo

Just to let you know that I ordered my Feldgrind on the 23rd Sept and it was received on the 18th Oct. So just over 3 weeks. Just be patient as they are hand made. Obviously these things take time to make. But I never ever thought that the grind of the coffee could make a difference to the taste, boy was I wrong.


----------



## Riz

Got my feldgrind from dear green yesterday. Made a few v60 brews with Rave's Uganda Sipi (which has been a really sweet tasting coffee for me). A few observations:

1) Immediately I thought that the flavours coming through are much more clearer and distinct (or is it placebo?!).

2)I started grinding at the 1+7 range but have been going coarser each brew. The current brew was just under two full turns. The grinds still seem to be quite fine at this range. Just wondering whether that's because the burrs need to be worn in?

3) I've been brewing 15g of coffee with a 30 sec bloom of 30gm followed by two pours of 100g. Despite increasing coarseness the brews seem to be drawing between 3:50 - 4:40. Despite this the brews generally haven't been bitter and the last was one quite sweet.

Any thoughts views on the above? Also, many thanks to @PPapa, @MWJB and all others who contirubted to these very helpful and interesting threads on the feldgrind.


----------



## MWJB

I sieved a few samples at 2+0 and found the grind to be ~0.5mm average, so still in the finer region for drip.

If your brews are sweet & tasty then it doesn't look like you have a problem, different coffees can average out faster or slower from a general average, but I'd see if grinding coarser can still keep the flavour & make brews a little more consistent? +/-25sec is quite a large swing for one coffee at the same recipe (but might be normal for a range of coffees at one recipe).


----------



## Xabi17

PPapa said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications


 Notice this is a dead link, please can I check if there is an updated thread I'm missing?


----------

